# Frage: PC Komponenten tauschen oder Komplett Neu zusammenstellen ???



## CubeMasterZero (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe PC Gemeinde,

ich wende mich an Euch, weil IHR einfach die meiste Ahnung vom PC habt.

Ich liste Euch nun meinen aktuellen PC auf, mit allen Infos, die ich dazu habe, mit der Bitte jeweils in den Spalten "NEU" reinzuschreiben, was Ihr für den jeweiligen Artikel bei "AKTUELL" kaufen würdet.

Preisbudget liegt, ich sage mal, bei *max. ca. 1500 €. (Nutzung für Allgemein Internet / Office / Games / HD Filme )
*
viele sagen gerne, man muss nicht gleich alles neu kaufen, vereinzelnde Komponenten austauschen reiche oft auch erst mal aus.
Ich bin für die effektivste Lösung, was auch immer das am Schluss sein wird.
Solltet Ihr sagen, "Stelle dir einen komplett neu zusammen" - dann ist das halt so..

Für Eure Mühe im Vorwege VIELEN DANK und Ihr habt meinen Größten Respekt hinsichtlich Eurem Fachwissen.


AKTUELL: *Gehäuse*:              ganz altes ZALMAN weiß
NEU: Gehäuse:

AKTUELL: *Motherboard*:              Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R
NEU: Motherboard:

AKTUELL: *Betriebssystem*:           Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit Service Pack 1 
NEU: Betriebssystem:

Bios                           Vers. 2.4

AKTUELL: *Prozessor*:                   Intel Core 2 Quad CPU 6700 2.66 GHz 2.67 GHz
NEU: Prozessor:

AKTUELL: *Arbeitsspeicher*:                                4 GB Ram (Kingston 2 x 2 GB)
NEU: Arbeitsspeicher:

AKTUELL: *Soundkarte*:                Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music 
NEU: Soundkarte:

AKTUELL: *Grafikkarte*:                 ATI Radeon x1950 Pro - 512 MB
NEU: Grafikkarte:

AKTUELL: *Netzwerkkarte*:            Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps
NEU: Netzwerkkarte:

AKTUELL: *Netzteil*:                     CoolMaster RP-500-PCAP (! aber im Grunde defekt (seit Heute !, ein VentilatorBlatt            abgebrochen! somit mega laut!)
NEU: Netzteil:

AKTUELL: *Laufwerk*:                   Sony DVD RW DW-D18A ATA Device 
NEU: Laufwerk:

AKTUELL: *Monitor*:                     SyncMaster 203B Digital (1400*1050 - 4/3 Verhältnis)
NEU: Monitor:


*PS: *
*WLAN* Funktion soll der PC endlich haben !
*FullHD* + *16/9* sollte der PC Monitor endlich haben - 3d nicht zwingend !


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2012)

Warte mit den komplett tausch noch ab.
Es würde reichen wenn du dir eine neu Grafigkarte kaufst, zb 7950er oder wenn du mehr ausgeben willst eine 680er OC zb die von Gigabyte

Übertakte den Quad auf Min 3Ghz (FSB 320 glaub ich....) - Vcore im Auge behalten ~ 1,3XXv - würd nicht über 1,4v gehn.
Welchen Cpu-Kühler hast du gerade in Verwendung ? Ist fürs OC essentiel^^
Welches Cpu stepping hat dein Q6700 (sieht man in Cpuz)?




CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> AKTUELL: *Netzteil*:                     CoolMaster RP-500-PCAP (! aber im Grunde defekt (seit Heute !, ein VentilatorBlatt            abgebrochen! somit mega laut!)



Billigen 140er lüfi kaufen. Schraube das Nt auf, Steck den alten Lüfi ab & den neuen an. Thats it


----------



## CubeMasterZero (22. Mai 2012)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Warte mit den komplett tausch noch ab.
> Es würde reichen wenn du dir eine neu Grafigkarte kaufst, zb 7950er oder wenn du mehr ausgeben willst eine 680er OC zb die von Gigabyte
> 
> Übertakte den Quad auf Min 3Ghz (FSB 320 glaub ich....) - Vcore im Auge behalten ~ 1,3XXv - würd nicht über 1,4v gehn.
> ...


 


Hallo razzor:
ich bin eher Anfänger im PC Zusammenbau/übertakten Bereich, sage ich mal.
deshalb bitte ich um genauere Anleitungen, sorry !
sprich, wenn du sagst, Grafikkarten Tausch, bitte ich um einen Link, welche beiden du im speziellen meinst, am besten bei geizhals oder so, und die richtige Version...das würde mir dann den Kauf leicht machen...so würde ich nichts falsches kaufen !!

Quad übertakten - ok, aber bitte wie genau mache ich das..? Alternative ginge es auch(?) , wenn ein Bekannter, der sich auskennt, per TeamViewer auf meinen Rechner kommt, es für mich einstellt ? somit würde ich Fehler vermeiden...

Welchen CPU-Kühler ich verwende ??? kein Plan, welcher draufsitzt, kann man das nicht anhand meines Motherbords erkennen, bzw. ihr .
CPU STepping ? wo finde ich das genau ??? bitte genaue Angaben, sorry !

billigen lüfter kaufen ,mit dem defekten ersetzen ? bitte genaue angaben, link, was ich genau kaufen soll..
ich finde aber mein Rechner ist viel viel zu laut, mit dem Klotz Netzteil...
wobei Lüfter von CPU auch auf Volle Pulle fährt, kann man wohl nur mit Glück mit Speedfan drosseln habe ich gelesen, wie das genau dann gemacht wird, kein Plan, müsste auch dort jemand per TeamViewer mir helfen !!


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> Hallo razzor:
> ich bin eher Anfänger im PC Zusammenbau/übertakten Bereich, sage ich mal.
> deshalb bitte ich um genauere Anleitungen, sorry !
> sprich, wenn du sagst, Grafikkarten Tausch, bitte ich um einen Link, welche beiden du im speziellen meinst, am besten bei geizhals oder so, und die richtige Version...das würde mir dann den Kauf leicht machen...so würde ich nichts falsches kaufen !!
> ...



Ich nehme mal stark an das die Boxedversion als Kühler drauf sitzt, diese hat leider auch intels "Fehlkonstruktion" Push pins (befestigungs stiften). Weiters ist auch die Kühlleistung des Boxed sehr schwach ^^
Wenn du deine Cpu übertakten willst brauchst du einen  besseren Cpu cooler. 

Ich weiß leider nicht, inwie weit du dir das zutraust 

Also: Hier die Produkte:

Cpu cooler würd ich diesen empfehlen - Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich , gleich vorweg ich weiß nicht welches Gehause du hast, der Macho is recht groß ^^ 
Bezüglich NT: Bist du dir sicher, dass nur der Lüfi defekt ist ? Sonst würd es ein wald und wiesn 140er Fan tun zb der Antec TwoCool, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 99.54m³/h, 26dB(A) (0761345-75230-5) | Geizhals.at Österreich oder auch der nächst billigerer ....

Wegem dem Übertakten lies dir dieses TUT mal durch --> Der große Q6600 Übertaktungs-Guide


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

moin !

also in meinem Fall , noch kein *KOMPLETT NEU PC* zwingend nötig.
das beruhigt, wobei ich auch die 1300 € hinlegen würde, aber man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben,

Somit hoffe ich einfach:
- Netzteil tauschen
- Grafikkarte tauschen
und schon ist das System etwas leiser als jetzt, und Spiele kann ich in etwas höheren Detaileinstellungen spielen, ohne Ruckler....

Somit:
welches Netzteil + welche Grafikkarte sind am effektivsten für mein System ?
(habe gehört , einige neue Grafikkarten würden auf meinem System etwas gebremst laufen, sprich nicht auf voller Leistungsfähgkeit, wenn das stimmt, das wäre echt mist !

PS: *

CPU-Z* + *AIDA64* sind installiert ! 

(Wenn also jemand um mir helfen zu können, mehr Infos braucht, sagt wo ich was finde um euch genauer sagen zu können, was mein System ist)

wo lese ich dort ab, welches CPU-Stepping mein "Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700" hat ?

wo kann ich sehen, welchen CPU Kühler ich genau habe ? (Vermutung liegt beim "Boxed-Kühler", somit ungeeignet zu übertakten)

aber selbst kein übertakten finde ich nicht soooo dramatisch, möchte einfach nur ein recht leisen , zuverlässigen PC, der aber auch bei Spielen Spaß macht.


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

Beim NT ist größte Vorsicht geboten, da du dir einen Lebensgefährlichen Stromschlag holen kannst.

Besser wäre aber eh eine Erneuerung: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland oder der große Bruder be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | Geizhals Deutschland sind zu empfehlen.

Für dein System reicht dieSapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail oder die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland
Effektiv brauchen die Grakas mindestens 3 Slots, damit sie auch genügend Luft ansaugen kann. Einen Gehäuselüfter in der Font und im Heck solltest du auch haben
Eine 680 ist keinesfalls empfehlenswert, da die 670 nur 6% weniger Leistung hat und 100€ weniger kostet: 20 oder sogar 23 FPS sind nicht flüssig spielbar. Wenn die 670 nicht mehr kann reißt auch die 680 nichts mehr.


Zum Stepping: Poste einfach einen CPU-Z Screenshot (Reiter CPU)


PS: Eine Graka kann kaum ausgebemst werden, man muss die Grafikeinstellungen nur extrem genug einstellen (Downsampling, Supersampling)


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Beim NT ist größte Vorsicht geboten, da du dir einen Lebensgefährlichen Stromschlag holen kannst.
> 
> Besser wäre aber eh eine Erneuerung: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland oder der große Bruder be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) | Geizhals Deutschland sind zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...


 


hi "Ich111" !
danke für deine Antwort !

hier die Screens von CPU-Z
Ich hoffe, Sie sagen viel aus und helfen weiter !!

cpu.jpg - Saved.im

caches.jpg - Saved.im

mainboard.jpg - Saved.im

memory.jpg - Saved.im

spdslot1.jpg - Saved.im

spdslot2.jpg - Saved.im

spdslot3.jpg - Saved.im

spdslot4.jpg - Saved.im

grafik.jpg - Saved.im

about.jpg - Saved.im

Bist du nun immer noch der Meinung, eines der beiden NT von dir und eine der beiden Grafikkarten von dir, diese beiden zusammen , sind die effektivsten Komponenten, die ich aktuell benötige, um wieder Genussvoll am PC sitzen und spielen zu können ?


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2012)

Ich würde dir ebenfalls eher zu einem neuen NT raten, als bei dem alten "rumzufummeln". ich111 hat dir schon ein empfehlenswertes genannt, es ginge aber auch günstiger:


Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at EU
deinem Quaddi könnte man in der Tat die Sporen geben, mit 3-3,2Ghz wäre er noch gut dabei um eine 7850/7870 adäquat zu befeuern (vorher oc-Thread durchlesen!) und einen guten CPU-Kühler kaufen... Das Case ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache. Ich empfehle aktuell jene:


Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01) | Geizhals.at EU
Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) | Geizhals.at EU
Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals.at EU
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Natürlich würden wir dir auch eine komplette Konfig zusammenstellen, je nach belieben... PS: für Spielspass am PC ist meist die Graka zuständig, natürlich sollte dabei kein Pentium 4 zum Einsatz kommen...

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn du den Prozessor hochtakten kannst schon. Den dürftest du auf 3,2 GHz hieven können. Nenn am besten noch die Spiele, die du aktuell spielst. Brauchst du auch eine Monitorempfehlung?
Stepping sieht man doch: B und Revision G0


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2012)

Beim Moni könntest du dir mal jenen anschaun:


ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

danke - facehugger

somit meint ihr, sind es schon 3 Komponenten, die ich tauschen sollte, statt komplett neu PC.

*- Netzteil*
(ich finde mega viele empfehlen das:be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland , ich bin aber begeistert von den Meinungen beim: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at EU
*welches ist nun tatsächlich das bessere von beqiut klein Watt oder groß Watt oder Cougar , und vorallem muss es ja in mein Gehäuse passen ?)*

*- Grafikkarte*
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail 
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland
*großer Unterschied, der Preis, ist die teurere wirklich sooo viel besser, oder ist man besser beraten die 7850 zu nehmen, oder gar eine ganz andere?*

*-CPU Lüfter/Kühler*
*ist es wirklich soo wichtig, dass ich den aktuellen austausche ?*
ich weiß nicht, ich glaube Boxed Lüfter/Kühler sitzt drauf, kann es nicht so sagen.
Wenn ja, welches wäre in meinem Fall das effektivste und auch passende ?
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*
+ meinen Prozessor übertakten*
Wenn Ihr sagt, dass ginge bei mir, super !
*könnte das jemand für mich machen, per Team Viewer ?*
ich meine, nachdem ich das NT, die neue Grafikkarte usw. eingebaut habe.

*+ Gehäuse tauschen*
*ist es wirklich soo wichtig, dass ich das aktuelle alte ding austausche ?*
hat es nur den Vorteil, komplette Rechner ist dadurch leiser und besser gekühlt ?
Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ist das nicht aktuell das effektivste ? Preis / Leistung etc. und vor allem alle meine Sachen, auch neu gekauften passen bestens rein ?




*SPIELE*
Ich spiele zur Zeit nur Pro Evolution Soccer 2012.
Möchte aber , denke ich , auch mal soetwas wie Max Payne 3 oder soetwas spielen...
ich denke, die Lust auf solche Spiele kommt automatisch, wenn man weiß, sein Rechner kann solche Spiele auch ganz gut darstellen ....


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2012)

Das empfohlene BeQuiet E9 hat die bessere Effizienz (Gold statt Bronze), besitzt KM, die bessere Technik und ist wahrscheinlich leiser. Aber auch mit dem Cougar machst du nichts falsch Hier mal was zur Leistung aktueller Grakas:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
in Full-HD samt AA/AF ist die 7870 etwa 14% schneller, kostet aber auch etwa 70-80€ Aufpreis. Dort kannst du auch gleich den Verbrauch nachschauen (die Werte gelten für das *gesamte* Testsys...) Wenn du es mit der Bildquali nicht übertreibst, reicht die 7850 für diese Auflösung gut aus. Der Boxed-Kühler ist ausreichend, mehr nicht! Für`s ocen würde *ich auf jeden Fall* zu einem Alternativkühler raten! Wenn der Macho ins Case passt (ins Fractal Design Arc auf jeden Fall), ist er rein von der P/L kaum zu schlagen.

Gruß


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

Das Be Quiet ist besser (effizienter, leiser, noch mehr Schutzschaltungen, Kabelmanagment), aber es stellt sich die Frage ob dir das Cougar A nicht auch außreicht.

Beim Monitor musst du selbst wissen ob dir die Größe und Auflösung passt, da kann dir keine sagen ob du einen neuen brauchst oder nicht

Wenn du einen neuen willst und diesen dann auch für andere Dinge als Spielen (Bildbearbeitung etc) kann ich dir nur den Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland (Alrounder)empfehlen, ansonsten auf die Empfehlung von facehugger zurückgreifen.

Übertakten per Teamviewer ist schwierig, du die Änderungen im Bios tätigen musst. Mit ein bisschen einlesen sollte das aber kein Problem darstellen

Gehäuse kannst du weiterverwenden, wenn es außreichend Abstand zwischen Mainboard und Seitenwand bietet (nachmessen), da der Macho 16,5cm hoch ist


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> da der Macho 16,5cm hoch ist


ist er nicht, es sind "nur" 162mm... PS: ich will dich nicht ärgern, aber Fakten sind nun einmal Fakten *@TE:* als Alternative zum fetten Macho ist dieser zu empfehlen:

http://geizhals.at/de/398435

Gruß


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> *
> + meinen Prozessor übertakten*
> Wenn Ihr sagt, dass ginge bei mir, super !
> *könnte das jemand für mich machen, per Team Viewer ?*





razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wegem dem Übertakten lies dir dieses TUT  mal durch -->  Der  große Q6600 Übertaktungs-Guide


 
OC ist keine Hexerei ^^ -- setzt aber einen Custom cooler, siehe unten 
VORAUS 


facehugger schrieb:


> ist er nicht, es sind "nur" 162mm... PS: ich  will dich nicht ärgern, aber Fakten sind nun einmal Fakten *@TE:* als Alternative zum fetten Macho ist dieser zu empfehlen:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/de/398435
> 
> Gruß


 

Grundsätzlich übertakte bitte immer im BIOS ^^
Tools die die Stabilität checken: Prime 95, OCCT
Sollte der Pc nicht booten oder ein Worker ausfallen, sanft den vcore erhöhen... aber geh mal nicht über die 1,4 ^^
Vcore in Cpuz unter last genau im augebehalten - zwischen der MB einstellung und der realen kann es zu kleinen Unterschieden kommen

Edit: @ *facehugger * bist du dir sicher das beim Brocken alle Heatpips kontakt zum Q6700er haben ?
Ich kann mich noch erinnern das mein Q6600er beim Nordwand nur 3 Heatpips "Kontakt" hatten !


----------



## lex_ (23. Mai 2012)

Wieso zuerst 1500€ ausgeben wollen und dann auf einmal bei nem Netzteil für 50 60 Euro rumsparen? Ich würd auch das Gehäuse tauschen, ist zwar nicht notwendig, aber das gibt doch optisch das Gefühl eines neuen Rechners


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

ach Leute, nun bin ich komplett verunsichert.
Das Thema übertakten klingt super, aber für mich als Laien ist es schwierig.

erst mal muss ich alle korrekten Komponenten beisammen haben.

und ich tue mich da schwer...

netzteil: be quit, aber welches , 480 oder 580 watt
grafikkarte 7850 oder 7870

und alle weiteren komponenten:
gehäuse
cpu kühler
monitor

sind abhängig davon, ob mein system übertaktet ist, weil nur dann ich bessere Performance / Leistung von den neuen Geräten genießen kann.
und wen ich das mit dem übertakten nicht schaffe, dann hätte ich auch, die kleinere Grafikkarte, das neue Gehäuse weglassen, neuen cpu kühler weglassen, neuen monitor weg lassen, können.


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

Du kannst ja jetz schon mal probieren die CPU minimal zu übertakten und die geringste Spannung dafür zu finden, wenn du das schaffst dann kannst du auch die 3GHz Marke durchbrechen.


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2012)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Edit: @ *facehugger * bist du dir sicher das beim Brocken alle Heatpips kontakt zum Q6700er haben ?
> Ich kann mich noch erinnern das mein Q6600er beim Nordwand nur 3 Heatpips "Kontakt" hatten !


Ich hab noch nie gehört, das es mit dem Brocken in der Beziehung Probleme gegeben haben soll...* @TE:* wenn dir das mit dem übertakten zu komplex sein sollte, können wir dir auch gern ein komplett neues Sys zusammenstellen. Bei deinem angegebenen Budget sollte das auch kein großes Hindernis sein Nur ein Angebot...

Gruß


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn der TE "Angst" vorm OC hat und sich auch beim einbau der Komponeten nicht sicher ist. Dann bleibt eh nur ein neuer PC übrig ^^.......(Lass dir den dann zb bei Mindfactory zusammenbauen^^)



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie gehört, das es mit dem  Brocken in der Beziehung Probleme gegeben haben soll...


*

AJA ich hab den link gefunden, bezüglich der Direct touch Technologie.Diese sind für die Core2Quad nicht geignet .......
Siehe --> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=857796*


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

*Ein neues System soll her.*

Ich bitte also um eine Auflistung ...

*DANKE.*

Ich habe die nächsten Tage frei, somit ist ein Bestellen zügig mein Ziel.

Meinen aktuellen PC würde ich dann ausschlachten, sprich, Biete einzelne Komponenten zum Verkauf an !!!

Mein neuer Rechner soll super leise , schnell, zuverlässig, übertaktet, so dass man die volle Leistung der Komponenten nutzt, und technisch gesehen, auf dem aller neuesten Stand sein.
Wozu spare ich denn so lange, um nicht dann auch auf hohem Niveau Technik genießen zu dürfen.

Dazu ein min. 1920*1080 Monitor + Kabellos Maus + Kabellos Tastatur + Kabellos Kopfhörer !
WLAN ist selbstverständlich., Blueray Kombi Laufwerk (Brennen möglich etc), Gehäuse natürlich mit Lüftersteuerung.
HALT von allen Komponenten das BESTE, in Hinsicht auf Preis/Leistung.
Komponenten, die jetzt 400 € kosten, morgen 150 €, wäre ein Geldausgeberei Kauf, ihr wisst schon , was ich meine !


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bitte weiterhin um eine Auflistung, liebe Freunde...

mein aktuellen PC fragt ein Freund an zum Kauf, 
nur was kann ich dafür ernsthaft noch verlangen ?

hier kurz die Auflistung:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit Service Pack 1
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU 6700 2.67 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB Ram (Kingston 2 x 2 GB)
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon x1950 Pro - 512 MB
Netzwerkkarte: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps
Netzteil: CoolMaster RP-500-PCAP
Laufwerk: Sony DVD RW DW-D18A ATA Device
Gehäuse: ZALMAN weiß

500 € ???


----------



## facehugger (23. Mai 2012)

Keinen Stress machen, ich werde hier nicht bezahlt... Hier mal ein Vorschlag für ein neues Sys:


Mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland *alternativ:* Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMX8GX3M2A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland *alternativ:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD: Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint 1000GB, SATA II (ST1000DM005) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Case: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland *alternativ:* Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BS: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
wären wir bei etwa 1150 Taler. Natürlich könntest du bei der Graka auch "nur" eine AMD 7870/7950 nehmen (Sapphire-Customdesign...) Hier mal eine Graka-Rangliste:

Grafikrangliste*-*Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet.*-*PC-Erfahrung.de

aber selbst wenn du die günstigere 7870 nehmen solltest, kannst du in Full-HD die Bildquali-Regler meist auf max knallen

Gruß


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> Ich bitte weiterhin um eine Auflistung, liebe Freunde...
> 
> mein aktuellen PC fragt ein Freund an zum Kauf,
> nur was kann ich dafür ernsthaft noch verlangen ?
> ...


 
Solche Sachen darf man nur im Marktplatz fragen, und dort kommt man nur ab 100 Beiträgen und 60 Tagen regisrtiert sein rein

Sonst gibts noch Ärger mit den Mods


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Solche Sachen darf man nur im Marktplatz fragen, und dort kommt man nur ab 100 Beiträgen und 60 Tagen regisrtiert sein rein
> 
> Sonst gibts noch Ärger mit den Mods


 

tut mir leid, dass wusste ich nicht !
mir reicht ja schon, wenn jemand meint, "..€" ist für diesen Rechner ok..
ich will ihn ja einem freund heute verkaufen, ich möchte nur einen ca. Preis von euch hören, damit ich ihn nicht verschrecke, mit dem € Betrag !
also, wenn € Betrag ist ein gutes Geschäft ?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Keinen Stress machen, ich werde hier nicht bezahlt... Hier mal ein Vorschlag für ein neues Sys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DANKE.
Jemand anderes noch Ergänzungskommentare oder Austauschkommentare ?

WLAN fähig ?
was ist mit einem vernünftigem Kopfhörer kabellos.
und was ist mit einem genialen Monitor.


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2012)

Hast du den Kopfhörer schon? Eigentlich müsste den doch ein Bluetoothstick beiliegen


----------



## skyscraper (23. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid, dass wusste ich nicht !
> mir reicht ja schon, wenn jemand meint, "..€" ist für diesen Rechner ok..
> ich will ihn ja einem freund heute verkaufen, ich möchte nur einen ca. Preis von euch hören, damit ich ihn nicht verschrecke, mit dem € Betrag !
> also, wenn € Betrag ist ein gutes Geschäft ?



Ist OK. 

Vermeide bitte Doppel-Posts, indem du "editieren" verwendest.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

Niemand möchte mir also sagen, welchen Preis ich meinen Bekannten nennen kann, für mein aktuelles System ???

Ich bitte Euch höflich.

Und nein, bisher habe ich nur den "neuen Rechner" Vorschlag von Facehugger bekommen (danke schön)
aber leider nicht, ob das vorgeschlagende System WLAN tauglich wäre, ohne noch extra Komponenten zu kaufen, 
sowie einen dazu passenden Monitor (Full HD 16/9)
sowie einen kabellos Kopfhörer, den ich gerne benutzen möchte.

Ich bitte Euch auch hier höflich.

Aktuell würde ich mich für dieses neue System entscheiden.

Passt das alles so ?
Monitor usw. würde ich hinzufügen, nach Erhalt von Vorschlägen.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: Corsair  Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24  (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: ??? suche ein BlueRay Kombi Laufwerk (Brennen/Abspielen) (bitte Vorschläge)
Betriebssystem: habe daheim Windows 7 Ultimate liegen
Kopfhörer: ??? soll kabellos sein, und super Klang (bitte Vorschläge)
Monitor: ??? - (Full HD 16/9) - (bitte Vorschläge)


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2012)

Bisher siehts gut aus...


----------



## skyscraper (23. Mai 2012)

Kopfhörer, also Headset: Logitech G930


----------



## CubeMasterZero (23. Mai 2012)

Habe meine Liste überarbeitet:

Was haltet Ihr davon ?

passt das alles wirklich so zusammen und ist effektiv ???

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: Corsair   Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24   (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Laufwerk: *??? suche ein BlueRay Kombi Laufwerk (Brennen/Abspielen) (bitte Vorschläge)*
Betriebssystem: habe daheim Windows 7 Ultimate liegen
Kopfhörer: *??? soll kabellos sein, super Klang (bitte Vorschläge) -kein Headset ! möchte nur SOUND hören*.
Monitor: *??? - (Full HD 16/9) - (bitte Vorschläge) 						*


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

Kabellos und guter Klang kannst du vergessen, außer du willst 200€ loswerden. Greife lieber zu einem Strereokopfhörer und einem Mikrofon. Ein Superlux HD681 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland hat einen besseren Klang als ein 100€ Headset und dazu noch ein Mikro (Modmic oder Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals Deutschland), dass auch besser als das von einem 100€ Headset ist und du hast guten Sound. Evtl könntest du über eine Soundkarte (Mainboard hat bereits billigen Soundchip) nachrüsten.
z.B. ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland

Monitore haben wir dir bereit zwei gute empfohlen: Gamingtauglicher Alrounder (schönere und mehr Farben dank IPS-Panel): Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland
oder mehr in richtung reines Gaming(empfohlen von facehugger): ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Es wäre aber gut wenn du uns sagst, wie weit du vom Monitor entfernt sitz.

Bluray-Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland  Hier solltest du die Retail (Retail: Brenner und Zubehör; Bulk: nur Brenner) Variante nehmen, da hier ein Bluray Abspielprogramm mitgeliefert wird


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (23. Mai 2012)

HD-Filme, Gamen, Office/Internet ist auch für den 3570K ein Kinderspiel. Wenn der 3570K nicht mehr kann, reißt der 3770K auch nicht das Wahre raus, von daher würde ich dir zum Zocken und Filme schauen den 3570K ans Herz legen.

Mit dem Thema Sound stimme ich mit ich111 überein.

Ansonsten sieht das super aus.


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

Zur SSD: Bevor du Windows installierst solltest du die SSD an den Sata 3 Port vom Chipsatz stecken, im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen, die Festplatte nicht anstecken (nicht dass Windows auf dumme Gedanken kommt) und eventull die Firmware der SSD updaten.
Nach der Installation kannst du die Festplatte wieder anstecken (und Formatieren) und ein paar Optimierungen durchführen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html
Bei den Treiber ist dir ja bewusst, dass man direkt die neuesten von der Herstellerseite(Nvidia etc) installiert

Der i7 (3770k) kann durch Hyperthreading bis zu 30 mehr Leistung als der i5 (3570k) haben, allerdings nur wenn die Anwendung (es gibt kaum Spiele, die das nutzen; BF3 ist die Ausnahme) das unterstützt, ansonsten hat er nur 100MHz mehr, die man sich ohne Probleme duch Overclocking erreicht 
Overclocking ist bei diesen neuen Prozessoren sehr einfach (einfacher als bei deinem Core2Quad), da man einfach den Multiplikator verändert, der CPU erlaubt sich mehr Strom zu ziehen und die Spannung anpasst


----------



## nick9999 (23. Mai 2012)

Mal ne kurze Frage willst du überhaupt übertakten?

Im Moment ist der PC noch nicht.  W-lan fähig. Du könntest s ein WLAN- PCIe Karte nehmen z.B.

www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p780982_TP-Link-TL-WN881ND-WL300MBit-PCIe.html

Leidet kenne ich mich da nicht so aus also ka ob das Ding was taugt.


----------



## ich111 (23. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage willst du überhaupt übertakten?
> 
> Im Moment ist der PC noch nicht.  W-lan fähig. Du könntest s ein WLAN- PCIe Karte nehmen z.B.
> 
> ...


Der TE hat meines Wissens kein WLAN gefordert, aber wenn er WLAN will ist ein Stick zu empfehlen


----------



## Bozok (24. Mai 2012)

wenn ihr schon mal dabei seit 

könntet ihr mir ja auch mal helfen 

ich möchte mir auch einen rechner zusammenstellen budget  bis 1200

aber ich möchte auch die nächsten paar jahre damit keine probleme haben und alle spiele in ruhe spielen 


wäre super wenn ich mir helfen könntet


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Klar können wir helfen mach am besten einen eigenen Thread auf, der übersichtlichkeit wegen


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2012)

*@TE:* wie schon gesagt, für deine Belange reicht der i5-3570k mehr als aus Hier mal was zur Game-Performance aktueller Prozzis:


Test: Intel
und selbst in Anwendungen trennen beide CPU`s keine Welten:


Test: Intel
sondern gerade einmal 10%. Warum also mehr Taler auf den Kopp haun als nötig... *@Bozok: *kannst dich ja an meiner Konfig orientieren (Post 23...).

Gruß


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

danke für Eure zahlreichen Beiträge.

kurzes Feedback meinerseits dazu:

 - Übertakten möchte ich nicht zwingend, da ich zu viel Respekt habe, und das Gefühl, ich würde meinen neuen Rechner dann schrotten !

- WLAN = ja, zwingend, da ich den PC aus als MediaCenter zwischen PC und Xbox360 nutzen möchte.

- Monitor Auswahl: von euren beiden Vorschlägen hat nur einer HDMI, und das ist für mich Pflicht.

- Kopfhörer = mit Headset ? = nein . für mich nicht , da ich keine Online Spiele zocke, mit unterhalten usw.

- Netzwerkkarte + Soundkarte aus meinem aktuellen PC in den neuen bauen = sinnvoll oder besser tauschen ?


Folgende aktuelle Auflistung:

Bitte um Kommentare.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: Corsair    Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24    (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
DVD/BlueRay Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...MBit-PCIe.html
Netzwerkkarte: meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
extra Soundkarte: meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
Betriebssystem: mein eigenes aus dem aktuellen PC. Windows 7 Ultimate
Kopfhörer: meinen eigenen aus dem aktuellen PC. Sony Digital MDR-CD770


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

Das Netzteil ist oversized, da würde ich die 480-Watt Variante nehmen. Die Netztwerkkarte würde ich weglassen, und das onboard LAN verwenden.

Rest:


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst reicht auch das als Unterbau:


Mobo: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000053) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
und ja, das e9 480W reicht *dicke* hier nochmal der Verbrauch aktueller Pixelschubser:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
mit der GTX670 nimmt sich das *gesamte* Testsys (i7-2600k@4,5Ghz) nur 268W aus der Dose...

Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

Du kannst das Übertajten auch als Möglichkeit nehmen, in ein paar Jahren, wenn eh die Garantie abgelaufen ist, die Leisrung zu steigern.


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2012)

Netzwerkkarte ist überflüssig, da das Mainboard bereits Gigabit-LAN hat. Für WLAN würde ich einen Stick nehmen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

erneut vielen Dank für Eure kurzen Statements !!
das hilft mir sehr !

- Netzteil Tausch vorgenommen, da mehr wie ausreichend, lt. diverser Meinungen.
- extra Netzwerkkarte (vom aktuellen PC), nicht nötig, lt. Softy, da bereits onboard Netzwerk zur Verfügung steht.
- Tausch CPU + Mobo + Kühler wenn nicht Übertaktung durchgeführt wird ? - Die Option offen halten für Übertakten nach gewisser Zeit, ist das nicht das effektivere, siehe Meinung von "skyscraper" ?
- somit dann doch mein ausgewähltes cpu/mobo/kühler nehmen?
- was ist mit meiner Soundkarte, vom aktuellen PC ? einbauen ? 
- was ist mit der WLAN Option ? passt das alles so ?
- CPU Kühler: Macho soll rießig sein, wenn er draufsitzt, passt der dann tatsächlich voll in das Gehäuse ?
- sollte man noch zusätzliche Sachen zwingend integrieren ? mehr Lüfter ? oder hat das Gehäuse schon sehr leise ?

Folgende aktuelle Auflistung:

Bitte um Kommentare.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: Corsair     Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24     (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
DVD/BlueRay Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN: http://geizhals.at/de/263708
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
extra Soundkarte: meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
Betriebssystem: mein eigenes aus dem aktuellen PC. Windows 7 Ultimate
Kopfhörer: meinen eigenen aus dem aktuellen PC. Sony Digital MDR-CD770


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Der Macho passt ins Gehäuse


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

> (...)



Ja, meine Meinung.


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Der Macho passt ins Gehäuse


Die "dicke Bertha" hat dort noch ordentlich Luft

Gruß


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

u.a. WLAN geändert ! 

http://geizhals.at/de/


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu ?



Ich sage dazu, dass der Link nicht funktioniert  Du musst den Warenkorb erst öffentlich einsehbar machen.


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Ich krieg die nicht rein


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

Bitte um Kommentare.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: Corsair      Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24      (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
DVD/BlueRay Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN: Edimax nMax EW-7718Un, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
extra Soundkarte: meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
Betriebssystem: mein eigenes aus dem aktuellen PC. Windows 7 Ultimate
Kopfhörer: meinen eigenen aus dem aktuellen PC. Sony Digital MDR-CD770


Gesamt: ca. 1.350 €


PS:
Bitte nennt mir einen Preis für meinen "Noch.PC"
mein Kumpel fragt nun an, was ich haben will 
was kann man also noch nehmen ? 400 €


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

danke, Softy.

Oder ist der "Alpenföhn" noch effektiver als der "Macho" ?, weil ich sehe, dass du den nutzt.

und mein ausgewählter WLAN Stick, ist auch eine gute Wahl ? hatte noch nie einen WLAN Stick !


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, der K2 ist im Grenzbereich besser, aber für leichtes Oc reicht der Macho auch aus


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ja, der K2 ist im Grenzbereich besser, aber für leichtes Oc reicht der Macho auch aus


 
ok, dann werde ich wohl den CPU Kühler nochmal tauschen, muss erst noch gucken, wie viel die sich preislich unterscheiden.
danke, coroc.

und bei den RAM, nicht doch eher von 1x8 GB, auf 2x4 GB wechseln ? hatte gelesen, dass solch noch mal 2-3 % mehr bringen.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

Kannst du machen, mit dem RAM.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Mai 2012)

Ist eigentlich egal ob du 2x4 oder 1x8 nimmst, außer vom Preis her


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Kannst du machen, mit dem RAM.


 
diese Aussage hilft mir nicht.
2x4 GB, statt 1x8 GB = noch effektiver = ja oder nein ?

PS: 
wenn das nicht wirklich einen Unterschied machen würde,
dann bei Kauf von 1x 8 GB, siehe meine Auflistung, kann ich dann auch einen meiner aktuellen 2 GB RAM Steine aufsetzten ?
so dass , dann 1x 8 GB RAM + 1x 2 GB RAM, im Rechner verbaut wäre ?


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Ne, das geht nicht, mit 2+8


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ne, das geht nicht, mit 2+8


 

ach so, ich dachte halt, wenn auf einem RAM Steckplatz der 8 GB kommt, kann man auf dem anderen seinen 2 GB RAM setzen


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Ne, hab ich auch schon machen wollen, klappt aber nicht


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

CPU-Kühler getauscht (doch den Alpenföhn)

Bitte um Kommentare.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU Kühler: http://geizhals.at/de/686651
RAM: 2x4 GB - Corsair       Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24       (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
DVD/BlueRay Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN: Edimax nMax EW-7718Un, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
extra Soundkarte: meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
Betriebssystem: mein eigenes aus dem aktuellen PC. Windows 7 Ultimate
Kopfhörer: meinen eigenen aus dem aktuellen PC. Sony Digital MDR-CD770


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Kannst du so bestellen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Kannst du so bestellen


 
ok.

dennoch, wirklich nichts an diesem dann neuen PC, ist uneffektiv bzw. unüberlegter Kauf ?
möchte nicht, dass im Nachhinein es heißt, wieso hast du denn nicht das statt dies genommen...

PS:
da ich mich so gar nicht mit WLAN Sticks auskenne, reicht der wirklich gut, um PC / xbox360 zu nutzen und dann HD Filme abzuspielen OHNE ruckler...etc. ?
möchte ja kein blaues Wunder erleben und mich dann ärgern müssen !

PS2:
Muss ich keinerlei extra Komponenten bestellen, hinsichtlich beim Zusammenbau Materielaien, Kabel, noch extra Lüfter oder oder ?


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Mit den W-Lan Sticks kenne ich mich nicht so aus... Warte nochmal


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Mit den W-Lan Sticks kenne ich mich nicht so aus... Warte nochmal


 
um ehrlich zu sein, am liebsten würde ich heute abend gerne bestellen, sonst mache ich es eh nicht.-.

deshalb die Bitte an alle im Forum, bitte kurze Stellungnahmen, zu dem System, zu WLAN, zu noch Sachen vor dem Zusammenbau unbedingt bestellen usw.....

wenn erst mal alle Teile hier sind, möchte ich nicht noch länger warten müssen, weil dann einfällt, musst noch das oder dies besorgen...



Bitte um Kommentare.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU Kühler: http://geizhals.at/de/686651
RAM: 2x4 GB - Corsair        Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24        (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
DVD/BlueRay Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN: Edimax nMax EW-7718Un, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
extra Soundkarte: meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
Betriebssystem: mein eigenes aus dem aktuellen PC. Windows 7 Ultimate
Kopfhörer: meinen eigenen aus dem aktuellen PC. Sony Digital MDR-CD770


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2012)

Das System kannst du so bestellen, ein Macho würde allerdings auch seinen Dienst erfüllen. der TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland wird hier oft empfohler


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das System kannst du so bestellen, ein Macho würde allerdings auch seinen Dienst erfüllen. der TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland wird hier oft empfohler


 

danke !!!!

aber da der Föhn noch effektiver sein soll, habe ich den ausgewählt.

Bleibt die Frage: Was fehlt noch ? keine Materialien, extra Lüfter, nix ???

HDMI Kabel für PC / Monitor, beim Monitor Kauf dabei ? usw. will halt alles beachten im vorhinein...


Bitte um Kommentare.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: 2x4 GB - Corsair         Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24         (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
DVD/BlueRay Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN: TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
extra Soundkarte: meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
Betriebssystem: mein eigenes aus dem aktuellen PC. Windows 7 Ultimate
Kopfhörer: meinen eigenen aus dem aktuellen PC. Sony Digital MDR-CD770


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

Der K2 ist nur im Grenzbereich leistungsstärker, und auch da wird mit dem Ivy- i5 nicht recht viel mehr gehen als mit dem Macho HR-02. Wenn Du nur moderat übertakten willst (so bis 4-4,5GHz), reicht der Macho völlig aus.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

Das Arc hat Lüfter genug, sei beruhigt. 

ICH, persönlich würde noch eine Tube Artic MX-2 bestellen, das ist Wärmeleitpaste.

Ich weiß nicht, wie viele SATA-Kabel dem Board beiliegen, du brauchst drei.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

ich hatte ja gleich an den ivy-i7 gedacht, und dazu föhn cpu kühler, mir wurde aber gesagt, ivy-i5+macho, reichen mehr wie dicke aus für spielen blueray videos etc.

ok, also doch Macho Kühler. hmm..

ein bekannter gab mir folgenden Tipp für WLAN Gerät:

ALFA High Power 2 Watt 2.4GHz USB WLAN Stick, AWUS036NH | eBay

was sagt ihr dazu ???

"skyscraper"
eine Tube Artic MX-2 bestellen, das ist Wärmeleitpaste.
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele SATA-Kabel dem Board beiliegen, du brauchst drei. 
KANN ICH WELCHE VOM AKTUELLEN PC NEHMEN ?, da liegen viele Kabel rum.                        
Bitte Link dazu. DANKE.
noch was ?

Bitte um Kommentare.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
RAM: 2x4 GB - Corsair          Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U  CL9-9-9-24         (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at  Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
DVD/BlueRay Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
WLAN: TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland
Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
extra Soundkarte: meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
Betriebssystem: mein eigenes aus dem aktuellen PC. Windows 7 Ultimate
Kopfhörer: meinen eigenen aus dem aktuellen PC. Sony Digital MDR-CD770


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Die Konfig sieht spitze aus


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Die Konfig sieht spitze aus


 
Danke !

nur, was haltet Ihr von dem Tipp des Bekannten, wegen dem WLAN Teil ?
lieber Finger weg lassen ?

und ist die extra Paste wirklich nötig, 
wenn ja, wo kann man die mit bestellen, und wofür und wann muss ich die jeweils benutzen ?

und muss ich tatsächlich extra Kabel mit bestellen, wenn ja, welche genau, wofür genau, und wo ?

DANKE JUNGS !

Bald ist es geschafft und ich kann bestellen !


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

Also bei meinem, recht günstigen Board waren zwei Kabel dabei. WLP muss ein kleiner Tropfen auf die CPU, kurz bevor der Kühler montiert wird.


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

du meinst die Wärmeleitpaste? Dem Kühler liegt welche bei, nur ist die nicht so toll, nimm die Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze | Geizhals.at Österreich, die ist eine der Besten auf dem Markt


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst die Wärmeleitpaste? Dem Kühler liegt welche bei, nur ist die nicht so toll, nimm die Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze | Geizhals.at Österreich, die ist eine der Besten auf dem Markt



Sag ich doch.


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

War zu faul zu lesen, außerdem, zweimal ist besser als einmal


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

danke leute, 
evtl. liegt meinen neuen Bord ja 3 Kabel bei, wenn man 3 haben muss oder ???
kann man das prüfen ?

nur wenn nur 2 Kabel bei liegen, und ich 3 benötige, muss ich ja vorsorgen, oder kann es sein, das in meinem aktuellen PC eines noch liegt ohne Benutzung ? wie sieht das überhaupt genau aus ?
zur not, kann ich auch eines von aktuell in benutzung nehmen, rechner wird ja eh ausgeschlachtet !!


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

Klar kannst du eins aus deinem aktulellen Pc nutzen, so sehehn die aus: sata - Google-Suche


----------



## CubeMasterZero (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich hoffe, mal bei dem neuen Board usw. sind alle nötigen Teile / Stecker etc. bei.
Toll wäre, ob man das Im Vorwege nachlesen könnte, was als Zubehör mitgeliefert wird.
Kann mir das jemand sagen ???


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2012)

Hier steht das alles: ASRock > Products > Z77 Pro4


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Sind also zwei Dabei. Bestelle also am besten noch ein SATA 3 Kabel mit.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Hier steht das alles: ASRock > Products > Z77 Pro4


 
Guten Morgen,

dort steht:
*Accessories*
- Quick Installation Guide, Support CD, I/O Shield
- 2 x SATA Data Cables 

Ich bitte um Link für weiteres SATA 3 Kabel.

Sind in meinem aktuellen alten PC ältere SATA Kabel und sind das die exakt gleichen, somit 100 % kompatibel ?

PS:
Reicht mein WLan Teil nun aus, oder sollte man eher mein Vorschlag bei Ebay nehmen ???


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Für die HDD  oder den Brenner kannst Du einfach eines Deiner alten Kabel weiter verwenden. 

Ansonsten kannst Du hier mal schauen: 6Gb/s in Festplatten/Festplattenkabel mit Anschlusstyp: SATA | Geizhals.at Deutschland

WLAN:


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

vor Letzte Frage,

sollte man seine extra Soundkarte integrieren und diese nutzen oder nimmt man das von dem neuen Mobo ?
weil dort steht 7.1 Audio...

denn das neue Mobo nutzt man ja auch bei Netzwerkkarte technischen Dingen. und nicht eine extra Netzwerkkarte, die ja noch im aktuellen PC steckt (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps)

im noch aktuellen PC habe ich drinnen eine:                Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music 

Sprich:
Nutzung Netzwerkkarte vom "noch" PC = NEIN, da Nutzung Netzwerk vom neuen Mobo
Nutzung Soundkarte vom "noch" PC = NEIN, da Nutzung Soundkarte vom neuen Mobo

???


----------



## dmxforever (25. Mai 2012)

Lass deine Ohren entscheiden. 
Aber meistens hat man mit einer Soundkarte einen besseren Klang als mit der Onboard-Lösung.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Bitte um abschließende Kommentare.


als Extra:

- Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze | Geizhals.at Österreich
- Sata-Stecker: Nutzung vom "noch" PC- somit keine extra kaufen.


dazu mein neuer Rechner:

 -Gehäuse: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
 - Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
 - CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 - CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 - RAM: 2x4 GB - Corsair           Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U   CL9-9-9-24         (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at   Deutschland
 - Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 - Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 - HDD Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD15EARX)
 - SDD Festplatte (für Windows): Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 - DVD/BlueRay Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail | Geizhals Deutschland
 - WLAN: TP-Link TL-WN822N, 300Mbps, USB 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland
 - Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
- extra Soundkarte: Einbau = ja, meine eigene aus dem aktuellen PC. Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music
(Aber ob Nutzung, wird nach besserem Klang (Onboard oder extra Soundkarte getestet)
 - Betriebssystem: mein eigenes aus dem aktuellen PC. Windows 7 Ultimate
 - Kopfhörer: meinen eigenen aus dem aktuellen PC. Sony Digital MDR-CD770


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Der onboard Sound vom Asrock Z77 Pro4 ist nicht so toll, da würde ich die Soundkarte weiterverwenden.

Sieht alles prima aus


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der onboard Sound vom Asrock Z77 Pro4 ist nicht so toll, da würde ich die Soundkarte weiterverwenden.
> 
> Sieht alles prima aus


 
Vielen Dank !

PS:
Ich bestelle dann jetzt mal...bin aufgeregt.

Toll wäre nun eine kurze Anleitung, was ich auf jeden Fall tun ,muss bevor ich mich an die Windows Installation mache.
Sprich, nach dem Einbauen, zwischendurch die WLP nicht vergessen auf den CPU zu tun...usw.
auch benötige ich Tipps, jemand sagte mal, hast du auch eine SDD, musst du vor der Windows Installation noch einiges einstellen im BIOS und und und. (Thema BIOS Einstellungen sind eh ein Thema, wo ich um wichtige EInstellungstipps bitte, was man ZWINGEND wie einstellen muss)

ich möchte halt alles erdenkliche im Vorwege tun, bevor ich den Rechner wirklich komplett hochfahren und dann von DVD aus Windows installieren lasse.
Also alle Tipps und Tricks bitte nennen..
DANKE !!!!
VIELEn VIELEN DANK


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Hier gibt es eine gute Anleitung für den Zusammenbau: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Du musst vor der Windows Installation eigentlich nur im BIOS schauen, dass der "Storage Mode" auf AHCI (und nicht auf IDE) steht. Sonst musst Du im BIOS erstmal nichts verändern (nur einstellen, dass das DVD-Laufwerk an erster Stelle der Boot-Reihenfolge steht).


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

PC Tim | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Hier gibt es eine gute Anleitung für den Zusammenbau: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html
> 
> Du musst vor der Windows Installation eigentlich nur im BIOS schauen, dass der "Storage Mode" auf AHCI (und nicht auf IDE) steht. Sonst musst Du im BIOS erstmal nichts verändern (nur einstellen, dass das DVD-Laufwerk an erster Stelle der Boot-Reihenfolge steht).


 

DANKE !!! super Hinweise....werde dadrauf achten ..

und soetwas wie 64 bit usw,,,stellt man soetwas nicht auch im BIOS erst um...?


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung wird nicht besser, je öfter Du sie postest 

Kannst Du so kaufen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung wird nicht besser, je öfter Du sie postest
> 
> Kannst Du so kaufen


 
ja, nur diesmal ist es direkt bei geizhals mit Preisen usw...
sorry !


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

War doch nur ein Scherz


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

also, ich lese gerade bei meinem gewählten Gehäuse soll ja die Festplatten Entkoppelung grauenhaft sein, ich weiß zwar nicht mal was damit überhaupt gemeint ist, hoffe , jemand erklärt mir das, aber das schreckt mich von dem Gehäuse extrem ab.
meine HDD und SDD sollen OHNE Problem dort nicht nur rein passen, sondern auch ohne Aufwand erkannt werden etc.
was dort alle loben, ist die Größe und das kabel verstauben ......
die lüfter sollen mies laut sein, und nur durch einstellen der lüftersteuerung leiser werden..
ich hasse laute Rechner...ist das gehäuse doch nur mittelklasse ?


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Beim Fractal Design Arc ist eine Lüftersteuerung dabei, allerdings hinten am Gehäuse.

Ich kenne kein Gehäuse, bei dem die HDD-Entkopplung gut funktioniert, selbst viele gekauften HDD-Entkoppler taugen nichts. Ich habe daher eine Eigenbaulösung mit Elastic-Band im Rechner, seitdem ist die HDD so gut wie unhörbar: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html

Wenn es sehr leise sein soll, würde ich die Serienlüfter austauschen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Beim Fractal Design Arc ist eine Lüftersteuerung dabei, allerdings hinten am Gehäuse.
> 
> Ich kenne kein Gehäuse, bei dem die HDD-Entkopplung gut funktioniert, selbst viele gekauften HDD-Entkoppler taugen nichts. Ich habe daher eine Eigenbaulösung mit Elastic-Band im Rechner, seitdem ist die HDD so gut wie unhörbar: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html
> 
> Wenn es sehr leise sein soll, würde ich die Serienlüfter austauschen.


 

was soll das alles überhaupt bedeuten ?
heißt das, dass die beiden Festplatten, wenn ich die einsetze , in aktivierten Zustand wackeln ? und mega laut sind ?
mein aktueller, alter rechner, da tobt ja auch nichts, wenn ich ne dvd einlege..


und bitte Link für noch bessere Lüfter als Ersatz für die im Gehäuse befindlichen, danke !


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2012)

Das bedeutet, dass Du die HDD möglicherweise aus dem Gehäuse raushören wirst (entweder Zugriffsgeräusche, also so eine Art rattern), oder es werden Schwingungen von der HDD auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Wackeln wird die HDD aber nicht 

Das wären leise und gute Lüfter: 
2x Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14), Phobya G-Silent 14 Black Silent Edition, 700rpm | Geizhals.at Deutschland
+2x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Alternativ noch Shadow wings SW1

Ich habe ein Case der gleichen Marke, ein Define R3, und ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut gelöst mit der Festplatte.

Aber wie Softy schon schrieb, keine Variante ist perfekt.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass Du die HDD möglicherweise aus dem Gehäuse raushören wirst (entweder Zugriffsgeräusche, also so eine Art rattern), oder es werden Schwingungen von der HDD auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Wackeln wird die HDD aber nicht
> 
> Das wären leise und gute Lüfter:
> 2x Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14), Phobya G-Silent 14 Black Silent Edition, 700rpm | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> +2x EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 

danke für die Lüfter Links !

bringen die soviel mehr als die Standard bei Gehäuse beiligenden ???


die HDD Festplatte aus dem Gehäuse nehmen ?
um ein Rattern etc. zu vermeiden ?

was soll denn so ein Schrott ?

habe ich ja noch nie gehört, ich ging davon aus, HDD in passenden Schlitz im Gehäuse reinsetzen, fertig.
nun soll man also möglichweise das einsetzen ohne HDD Gehäuse ??
ich glaube ich verstehe euch falsch, oder ?

sorry, bin nur gerade im Stress, meine Frau muss ich jetzt ins Krankenhaus bringen..so eine Kacke !!!


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Nein, tust du nicht.

Durch das ganz schnelle drehen der HDD, erzeugt sie Vibrationen, die sie auf das Gehäuse weitergibt.

Also entkoppelt man sie.

Schaue dir mal eine Dämmbox an, die dämmt und entkoppelt zugleich.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

ich hatte bei den Gehäusen auch welche gesehen, wo stand "gedämmt"

macht man also entweder normales Gehäuse nehmen, und dann halt von der HHD das Gehäuse ab
oder Gehäuse mit Dämmung nehmen, und HDD unversehrt einsetzen 

???

was ist effektiver ?

PS:

Die links zu den Lüftern, die man nehmen sollte, stand den Standard Lüftern beim Frac-Gehäuse, welche sind da die bessern ? die Föhn Dinger ? übrigens bei dem anderen Link erkenne ich nichts...


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein Define R3, das ist gedämmt.

Aber wenn ich es ganz ruhighaben will, kaufe ich mir eine Dämmbox mit Gehäuse-Dämmung.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

was haltet ihr davon , wenn ich das Gehäuse statt dem anderen nehme ???

Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-TI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

statt

Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bringt das was ? oder ist das zu klein für den cpu kühler usw. ???
deshalb das nehmen ????
http://geizhals.at/de/686615


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Habe es selbst. Ist ein tolles Case, ob die Dämmung viel bringt, weiß ich nicht. 

Das Arc ist auf Kühlung getrimmt, das Define auf Lautstärke.


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst (was nicht möchtest) nimm das Define, ich finde es sieht echt geil aus


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht übertakten willst (was nicht möchtest) nimm das Define, ich finde es sieht echt geil aus


 
also, ich möchte mir schon die Option offen halten , später mal den Rechner zu pushen und hoch zu takten, wenn ich meine, da muss noch mehr gehn !!!

du meinst also, weg von meinem ursprünglichen Gehäuse, hin zu :

Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-TI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder
Fractal Design Define XL USB 3.0 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-XL-USB3-TI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

??? (weil beides Define)


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Das XL (= extra large) ist ein Bigtower, das andere eine Midi, das du das Define nehmen sollst ist meine persönlich Meinung, wähle das aus was du am besten findest und wir sagen dir ob es  oder  ist


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Das Gehäuse soll effektiv sein !

ich möchte alle Komponenten eingebaut haben, und dann beim Nutzen des PC´s nicht ständig ein lautes Summen hören müssen, so wie jetzt !

ich erwarte nicht, dass 100 % Stille herrscht, aber im Grunde schon so, dass man sagen kann, boah dein Rechner ist aber schön leise, auch beim Spielen oder gerade beim Filme gucken, ist es aktuell nur nervig, ständig den Rechner zu hören-und immer ausweichen auf Kopfhörer will ich auch nicht !

deshalb ist eines der beiden Vorschläge von Define so ausgestattet, wie es meinem Wunsch entspricht ?
oder nur ja, wenn noch zusätzlich 2x Tausch Gehäuselüfter zu 2x Alpenföhn Lüftern ?
oder nein, weil ich dann den Arc nehmen soll + 2x Tausch Gehäuselüfter zu 2x Alpenföhn Lüftern ?

ich bitte nun um eine Antwort.

PS:
was mir noch einfällt, wieso muss man eigentlich beim cpu, den cpu boxed nehmen, wenn man eh den cpu kühler durch den macho tauscht ?
kann man da nicht auch noch nen groschen sparen und ohne den boxed nehmen, und den groschen den mann da spart statt in i5 cpu in i7 cpu investieren ?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Wie hier


skyscraper schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Define R3, das ist gedämmt.
> 
> Aber wenn ich es ganz ruhighaben will, kaufe ich mir eine Dämmbox mit Gehäuse-Dämmung.


da du es leise haben willst, würde ich das Define nehmen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Wie hier
> 
> da du es leise haben willst, würde ich das Define nehmen


 
ok, also statt Arc Gehäuse:
Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-TI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


dann zusätzlich 2x Tausch Gehäuselüfter zu 2x Alpenföhn Lüftern

oder sind die bei diesem Define gehäuse schon so gut, dass diese 2 Föhn extra nicht wirklich was bringen würde ?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Frag mal skyscraper, der hat den, der guckt mit Sicherhaut mal


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Frag mal skyscraper, der hat den, der guckt mit Sicherhaut mal


 
ich hoffe, ihr liest gerade mit, und antwortet gleich !

und was ist wegen der anderen Frage mit CPU -Boxed ? und dem weglassen und dafür statt i5-3570k zu i7-3770k


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Boxed-Version hat länger Garantie und es kann nicht passieren, dass du B-Ware bekommst. 

Der Define-Lüfter ist OK.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Boxed-Version hat länger Garantie und es kann nicht passieren, dass du B-Ware bekommst.
> 
> Der Define-Lüfter ist OK.


 
danke für deine Antwort.

ok, längere Garantie etc. - macht Sinn.

Define Lüfter ist OK ?? heißt, gut, aber nicht wirklich gut ?
sprich bestelle ich 2x a 4 Stück EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle, und setze die ein, dann kann man von wirklich gut reden ?


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Jap, kann man. Allerdings kann ich den Define-Lüfter auch nicht hören. Du kannst ihn runterregeln und Lüfter kann man immernoch nach-kaufen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Jap, kann man. Allerdings kann ich den Define-Lüfter auch nicht hören. Du kannst ihn runterregeln und Lüfter kann man immernoch nach-kaufen.


 
ok, danke...dann lasse ich die 2x a 4 Stk. Föhn Lüfter weg !


und nun letzter Punkt:

das geänderte Gehäuse (schallgedämmt) erst mal OHNE den dann Föhn Lüftern wird sicherlich toll, zuverlässig und echt leise laufen !

ABER: dieses Gehäuse ist kleiner als das zuvor gewählt Arc.

Beim Arc sagtet ihr mir, da passt alles wunderbar, nach dem Motto.

Ich lese von vielen die generell Probleme haben den Macho Lüfter ins  generelle Gehäuse zu bekommen, und am Ende heißt es, passt nicht.

Würde es mit diesem neuen Gehäuse also 100 % passen ?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Du kannst ja auch erstmal testen, und dann noch nachkaufen


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Macho dürfte passen, weil Define verträgt 165mm, Macho hat 162.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch erstmal testen, und dann noch nachkaufen


 
ja, föhn lüfter bleiben erstmal außen vor , werden nicht bestellt !


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Macho dürfte passen, weil Define verträgt 165mm, Macho hat 162.


 
das klingt aber alles extrem eng !

hast du berechnet, wenn der macho auf dem mobo / cpu schon sitzt ?
weil ich Einträge gelesen haben, die meinten in deren (anderem ) Gehäuse ging es erst nicht, als der macho drauf kam, so hätte er auch dort generell gepasst .

versteht ihr was ich meine ?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Bei der Rechnung wird von der CPU auf dem Sockel sitzend ausgegengen


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Die Rechnungen sind aufeinander abgestimmt.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Bei der Rechnung wird von der CPU auf dem Sockel sitzend ausgegengen


 
puuh, echt kein Blatt Papier passt dazwischen.

ist das nicht eher schädlich für das System / Kühler, wenn er keinen Freiraum hat ?
sorry, wenn ich frage, habe nur Schiss, wenn mein neues System nicht passt !


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Nö, Der Kühler bläst ja von vorne nach hinten


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich nicht.

Kannst dich aber auch nach anderen umschauen:

Noctua NH-U9B SE2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/2011) (BK015) | Geizhals Deutschland

...


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> das klingt aber alles extrem eng !


 
Ob du einen Millimeter oder einen Meter Platz bis zur Seitenwand hast ist egal.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

ach leute, danke für die Antworten.
ihr wollt mir somit sagen, das wird sicher passen, alles wird gut, und du wirst sehen, du hast dann einen sehr sehr leisen und super PC daheim !

gelle ?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

So kann mans sagen...Vielleicht musst du halt noch die Luffis austauschen


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

...was ich aber nicht denke.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

und selbst wenn ich die Gehäuse Lüfter tauschen wollen würde, 2 €, das bekomme ich auch noch hin !

danke euch !


und statt i5 zu i7 CPU ratet ihr mir nicht ?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> ...was ich aber nicht denke.


 
Ich hab ja auch vielleicht geschrieben


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Nein, nur für Gaming bringt ders nicht.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Nein, nur für Gaming bringt ders nicht.


 
sprich i7- nur wenn man zusätzlich noch extremes Bildbearbeiten und was weiß ich noch vor hat ??

nur hd filme / blueray/ daddeln/ office = am effektivsten mein i5.k   ???


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> sprich i7- nur wenn man zusätzlich noch extremes Bildbearbeiten und was weiß ich noch vor hat ??
> 
> nur hd filme / blueray/ daddeln/ office = am effektivsten mein i5.k   ???


 
genau, für Bildbearbeitung usw ist der i7 besser


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> sprich i7- nur wenn man zusätzlich noch extremes Bildbearbeiten und was weiß ich noch vor hat ??
> 
> nur hd filme / blueray/ daddeln/ office = am effektivsten mein i5.k   ???


 
Ganz exact.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

letzter Satz:

Mein neues System kostet somit, ca. 1.350€

ist das jetzt zu teuer, oder perfekt effektiv ?


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sagen, das Sys hat ein sehr gutes P/L


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das Sys hat ein sehr gutes P/L


 
klug geantwortet...grins !


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

Somit, DANKE

Das System wird in diesem Moment bestellt !


PS:
Mein Alt PC, 400 € zu wenig oder zu viel verlangt ?
Mein Kumpel nervt "Was willst du nun haben?"


----------



## ich111 (25. Mai 2012)

Da musst du einen Thread im Wertschätzungsbereich erstellen, da es nicht gern gesehen wird, dass das außerhalb geschieht


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Da musst du einen Thread im Wertschätzungsforum erstellen, da es nicht gern gesehen wird, dass das außerhalb geschieht


 
Du musst das im Marktplatz machen, sonst motzen die Mods.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

schreibt doch einfach nur, ohne weitere Kommentare oder sonst was : 4..oder 5..
das reicht mir schon,ein genauer betrag ist somit nicht gefordert..
nach dieser antwort schließe ich diesen Beitrag , bzw. er ist dann beendet, da ich den PC ja nun konfiguriert bekommen habe, mit eurer Hilfe !

bitte!


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Du dürftest sogar einen Wetschätzungthread aufmachen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (25. Mai 2012)

habe einen Wertschätzung Thread eröffnet !

bin mal gespannt !


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Habe rein-gespammt.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich melde mich doch noch einmal...

den PC war ja nun ausgewählt:
PC Tim | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und bestellen wollte ich auch, kurz vorm Bestellen, sah ich dann...."Grafikkarte nicht vorhanden, ist bestellt, vorauss. am 12.06. wieder vorrätig!"
alle anderen Anbieter haben die gleiche Meldung !

Die Sache ist nun die, da habe ich mich endlich tatsächlich dazu entschieden 1400 € zu investieren für die kommenden 3 Jahre, und dann müsste man wieder warten !
das will ich nicht !

Frage also, welche Grafikkarte könnt ihr mir nun anbieten, die ggf. noch effektiver / leistungsfähiger ist, als die im Warenkorb und von euch allen vorgeschlagener...sollte diese dann 45 € oder so mehr kosten, dann ist das so..1400 oder 1500 €, das macht nun auch nichts mehr..
ABER, diese neue Karte MUSS wirklich super sein, effektiv und kein Kauf ohne nachzudenken...

ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe, da ich den Rechner gleich bestellen will, und die Teile alle am Do. zu haben, dann zusammenbau, dann genießen !!!

ach ja...WLAN Teil dauert auch noch einige Tage...dafür eine Alternative, die sogar noch besser ist 

DANKE EUCH !!!!!


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Diese Grafikkarten sind auch wunderbar:

Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60302-10P) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at Österreich
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2672) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

die zotac sieht spitze aus, und wo ist der Haken...?
nicht lieferbar.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Danach habe ich leider nicht geschaut. Ist keine von den 3 Grafikkarten lieferbar?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

GF GTX 670 SC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E

das ist die dritte EVGA....

was meint ihr dazu ? nehmen, oder besser warten, bis lieferbar und dann die Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60302-10P) | Geizhals.at Österreich

oder warten, bis lieferbar und dann die, die in meinem Warenkorb ist: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


 
aktuell war bei Mindfactory fast alles zu bekommen....

aber im grunde ist mir egal woher, hauptsache alles lieferbar und preislich top !


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich würde warten und den Rest jetzt bestellen. Diese paar Tage würde ich ohne Grafikkarte aushalten, und wenn die Asus oder Zotac wieder lieferbar ist habe ich ein super Custom Design.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Ich würde die GTX670 nicht im Referenzdesign kaufen, wenn es ein leiser Rechner werden soll.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

na super, zwei antworten, zwei meinungen...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Ist doch die ähnliche Meinung.


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

Mf ist Super.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

also, wenn ich bei Geizhals, unter GTX670 und dann Bewertungen filtere, sind an den ersten Plätzen folgende:

1. Gainward GeForce GTX 670 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2586) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   (werkseitig übertaktet)
2. Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   (werkseitig übertaktet)
3. Palit GeForce GTX 670 JetStream, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X67001042J) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   (werkseitig übertaktet)
4. Zotac GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60301-10P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   (nur 3-Way-SLI statt 4-Way-SLI)

sonstige:
5. http://geizhals.at/de/776848   (werkseitig übertaktet)
6.  http://shop.ba-computer.at/catalog/product/view/id/466904
7. http://geizhals.at/de/776637    (werkseitig übertaktet)


welche würdet Ihr nehmen ? 

oder weiter der Meinung, abwarten, bis lieferbar, und dann die Asus nehmen, siehe Warenkorb.
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Mf ist Super.


 
mf = Mindfactory ?

die sollen seriös sein.... und preislich gut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Ich würde die Windforce nehmen.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Schau einfach hier, was Dir wichtig ist: Lautstärke + Temperatur Direktvergleich : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Schau einfach hier, was Dir wichtig ist: Lautstärke + Temperatur Direktvergleich : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


 
Sieger sind Asus und Gigabyte,laut Bericht, richtig ?

somit heißt es für mich dann, warten bis meine, siehe Warenkorb lieferbar ist (ab 12.06.), oder die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (werkseitig übertakte) von Gigabyte nehmen, die JETZT lieferbar wäre..


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Selbst die Gigabyte ist sehr gut. Wenn du warten kannst hol die Asus, aber auch mit der Gigabyte machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> Sieger sind Asus und Gigabyte,laut Bericht, richtig ?



Genau, die Asus ist einen Tick besser / leiser / kühler. Mit der Gigabyte machst Du aber nichts falsch


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

Die Gigabyte ist gut.
Und wenn du doch lieber die Asus haben willst kannst du schon alles bestellen und nutzt eben so lange die IGP bis die Asus lieferbar ist.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

danke euch für die Tipps..

noch mal kurz:
die Asus in meinem Warenkorb ist normal, nicht übertaktet! sollte man eher eine übertakte Asus bestellen ???
die ausgewählte Gigabyte ist übertaktet !
der Bericht zur Gigabyte klingt echt toll, Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Bewertungen | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ist nun schwer zu entscheiden, es juckt gewaltig in den Fingern, wisst ihr...


aber der Vorschlag, bestelle alles, dazu auch die Asus, und bis die eintrifft, nutze bis dahin die interne Grafik sozusagen, das hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht !
oder habe ich dich , threshold, gerade falsch verstanden ???


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Das war auch mein Vorschlag. Du hältst es doch sicher ein paar Tage ohne Grafikkarte aus, nicht wahr? Und wenn sie dann da ist hast du die beste GTX 670.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Ob werksseitig übertaktet oder nicht, ist egal. Im fps-kritischen Bereich macht das vielleicht 1fps Unterschied. Wenn die Karte @stock ruckelt, reißt die werksseitige Übertaktung auch nichts mehr.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (29. Mai 2012)

also FAZIT, meinen aktuellen Warenkorb , bestellen,

und wenn dann Mitte Juni die Asus GTX670 eintrudelt, PARTY !!!

?

und solange Geduld haben...und nicht die Gigabyte bestellen..


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (29. Mai 2012)

Ich denke 2 Wochen sind nicht die Welt. - Ab dann hättest du dann das beste Custom Design der GTX 670. So würde ich es machen.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2012)

Ansonsten kannst Du die Grafikkarte ja auch woanders bestellen.


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

MF steht für Mindfactory.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst Du die Grafikkarte ja auch woanders bestellen.


 
wenn du mir aufzeigen kannst, wo es die ASUS GTX 670 aktuell lieferbar gibt, und nicht extrem preislich von der Mindfactory abweicht, wäre ich allen dankbar..

wenn ich den Artikel bei Geizhals anklickte, waren alle preislich normalen mit dem Vermerk bis Mitte Juni nicht lieferbar...


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

habe nun entdeckt, wer die Asus GTX 670 aktuell lieferbar hat:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Laden oder rät mir jemand von dem ab ?

Asus GTX670-DC2-2GD5 Direct CU II Grafikkarte


übrigens hat der auch die Asus, aber werkseitig übertaktet, aktuell lieferbar..

Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 Direct CU II TOP Grafikkarte


Was meint ihr ???


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Bei CSV direkt hatte ich mal eine Asus GTX570 DC-II bestellt. Hat alles sehr gut geklappt 

Ich würde die günstigere nehmen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei CSV direkt hatte ich mal eine Asus GTX570 DC-II bestellt. Hat alles sehr gut geklappt
> 
> Ich würde die günstigere nehmen.


 
die günstigere, heißt in Zahlen
414,90 € (sofort lieferbar!)
bei Mindfactory: 394,70 (erst am 12.06. erwartet !)
Unterschied: 20,20 €

tja, sind 20 € mehr , dafür aber morgen oder übermorgen die Karte habe, gerechtfertigt/machen ?


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Ob Dir das die 20€ wert sind, kannst nur Du entscheiden.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Ne, ich würde die GTX 670 nehmen, wenn du die GTX 570 nehmen willst, könntest du versuchen eine GTX560 448cores zu nehmen, die ist nur 2-3% schwächer


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> ne, ich würde die gtx 670 nehmen, wenn du die gtx 570 nehmen willst, könntest du versuchen eine gtx560 448cores zu nehmen, die ist nur 2-3% schwächer


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Erfindest du eifrig neue Smileys?

Vor nem viertel Jahr habt ihr jedem von einer GTX 570 abgeraten, da die GTX 560Ti 448 Cores fast genauso stzark war, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

ich nehme doch die GTX670 !!!!

Thema hier ist, nur ob 20 € mehr bezahlen, dafür morgen oder übermorgen haben, rechtfertigt, als jetzt bestellen und erst mitte Juni erhalten...


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Coroc hat das wohl falsch interpretiert.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Coroc hat das wohl falsch interpretiert.


 
Richtig, sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

so, Bestellung abgeschickt:
Artikel über Mindfactory, Hardwareversand,CSV-Versand bestellt..

puuh..soooo viel Kohle weg.....

wieso macht man so was nur ?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> wieso macht man so was nur ?


 
Aus drei Gründen.
Selbstbeweihräucherung, Drogen oder Frauen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

*1.444,11 €* 
Für einen komplett neuen PC + Monitor .....


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Son Budget wollte ich auch haben...


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Son Budget wollte ich auch haben...


 
habe ja auch länger für gespart !

und nun ein super PC + Monitor, nach langem Recherchen und Rücksprache mit den ganzen Fachleuten hier...

Früher, komplett pc gekauft, bei mediamarkt z.b.
HEUTE, lange Recherche, dann einzeln alle Komponenten, und selbst zusammensetzen..

viel effektiver.....und man hat nur Komponenten, die was taugen, und nicht wie bei komplett pc, wo paar Teile gut sind, rest mittelmäßig.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Klar, nur als Schüler musst du schon 2 Jährchen sparen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Klar, nur als Schüler musst du schon 2 Jährchen sparen


 
das macht doch nichts....

ich finde es eh besser, etwas sich gönnen, und dann lange nutzen und irgendwann 2-4 Jahren, dann neu investieren..

wenn man alles neue immer gleich hätte, wäre auch langweilig und doof...


so freut man sich viel mehr auf die neuen Sachen, und schätzt das mehr !!!

ist meine Meinung.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

und PC / Elektronik etc. ist nicht alles auf der Welt.

somit muss man nicht immer gleich alles haben !!
und nicht jeden Mist, den die Werbung vorgibt, kaufen...

ich habe auch noch kein Smartphone..und werde es auch lange nicht kaufen, ist für mich nicht wichtig...
(ist man jetzt OUT ? nö...derjenige, der nicht alles kauft, oder neu haben muss, sondern fleißig spart, und sich dann Dinge nach längerer Zeit kauft (und nicht ab-finanziert), der ist IN....


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> u
> 
> ich habe auch noch kein Smartphone..und werde es auch lange nicht kaufen, ist für mich nicht wichtig...
> (ist man jetzt OUT ?


 
Falls es doch so sein sollte oute ich mich mit dir


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> wenn man alles neue immer gleich hätte, wäre auch langweilig und doof...


 
Stimmt. Mache ich auch nie. 
Ich warte immer bis es veraltet ist und kaufe es dann.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Gute Taktik, dein i7 ist ja auch voll veraltet


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Gute Taktik, dein i7 ist ja auch voll veraltet


 
Ja das ist Technik vom letzten Jahr. Also alt.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Und mein Phenom ist schon Urgestein...

Aber dein i7 ist in Sachen Extreme-CPU immer noch neu


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Und mein Phenom ist schon Urgestein...



Der ist in der Tat schon älter aber immer noch sehr gut im Futter.
Ich finde es jedenfalls sehr gut dass auch CPUs die schon älter sind immer noch völlig ausreichend sind für alle Games.

Früher war das anders. Da gab es auch keine Konsolen. Da kam das eine Jahr ein Game heraus und du musstest erst mal die Hardware aufrüsten damit du überhaupt spielen konntest.
Und ein halbes Jahr später kam das nächste Game raus und das lief dann auch schon nicht mehr mit der gerade gekauften Hardware und du bist wieder los gelaufen und hast nachlegen müssen.
Das ging ganz schön ins Geld. 

Heute ist es da deutlich leichter weil die Konsolen die Hardware für die meisten Games vorgeben.



coroc schrieb:


> Aber dein i7 ist in Sachen Extreme-CPU immer noch neu



Der ist natürlich schon sehr gut aber als reine Spiele CPU natürlich überflüssig.
Würde ich nur spielen hätte ich mir einen 3770k gekauft. Der generiert mehr Frames als meiner.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

sein CPu ist eine der geilsten auf dem Markt
Und noch gar nicht veraltet


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Stimmt genau


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bitte um kurze Info, was ich tun muss, bei Erhalt aller Komponenten....

- mich persönlich entladen, durch anfassen Heizungsrohr (?)
- CPU einfetten durch den extra mitbestellten Artikel: Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze | Geizhals.at EU  (statt Original mitgelieferter Paste (?) )
- anschließend CPU-Lüfter drauf, sowie alle anderen Komponenten einbauen
- beim Hochfahren, erst ins BIOS gehen (!), etwas umstellen, hinsichtlich für die beste Nutzung der SDD
 (was genau dort einstellen, bitte nochmal sagen (?) )
- bei der Windows Installation auf "SDD" verweisen
(somit alle Windows Sachen auf "SDD", alles in weitere wie z.b. Filme, Musik, Privatdateien auf HDD Festplatte (?) )

- weitere Tipps bitte (vielen Dank !)


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

> - mich persönlich entladen, durch anfassen Heizungsrohr (?)


Ja, aber an einer unlakierten Stelle


> - CPU einfetten durch den extra mitbestellten Artikel: Arctic Cooling MX-2, 4g Spritze | Geizhals.at EU (statt Original mitgelieferter Paste (?) )
> - anschließend CPU-Lüfter drauf, sowie alle anderen Komponenten einbauen


Dem Macho müsste WLP beiliegen


> - beim Hochfahren, erst ins BIOS gehen (!), etwas umstellen, hinsichtlich für die beste Nutzung der SDD
> (was genau dort einstellen, bitte nochmal sagen (?) )


Von IDE auf AHCI


> - bei der Windows Installation auf "SDD" verweisen
> (somit alle Windows Sachen auf "SDD", alles in weitere wie z.b. Filme, Musik, Privatdateien auf HDD Festplatte (?) )


Am besten die HDD noch gar bicht anschließen


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Aber die neue ist besser als Machos.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

Thema Paste auf CPU:
mir wurde extra gesagt (in diesem Forum), ich solle die andere Paste bestellen / nehmen, weil die effektiver sein soll, als die beim "Macho" mitgelieferte.

Thema: BIOS Einstellungen
was noch umstellen, außer "Von IDE auf AHCI" ??
mir fallen Dinge ein, wie auf 64 bit etc.
Ich bitte wirklich um nützliche und vor allem wichtige Hinweise !!, das auf 64 bit, wieso sagt mir das niemand ?
weiß das nur, aus zufall, bei meinem alten Rechner..

Thema: HDD anschließen:
wieso soll ich die nicht mit anschließen ?
oder erst nach:
- bios einstellung für sdd + erfolgreicher windows auf sdd installation
??


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> Thema Paste auf CPU:
> mir wurde extra gesagt (in diesem Forum), ich solle die andere Paste bestellen / nehmen, weil die effektiver sein soll, als die beim "Macho" mitgelieferte.



Die vom Macho reicht aber es gibt natürlich bessere WLP. Das Problem ist halt ob du den Unterschied überhaupt merken wirst.
Du kannst dir Arctic Cooling MX2 mit bestellen wenn du willst.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die neue ist besser als Machos.



Look at this. Externe Pasten müssen nicht besser kühlen, sind aber besser zu handlen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> Thema Paste auf CPU:
> mir wurde extra gesagt (in diesem Forum), ich solle die andere Paste bestellen / nehmen, weil die effektiver sein soll, als die beim "Macho" mitgelieferte.


 
Die WLP reicht. Teure/Extra Wärmeleitpaste lohnt sich nur für Benchmarker oder Extrem-Übertakter die das letzte C° rauskitzeln wollen. - Quelle: Threshold


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

ich habe die Paste mitbestellt !

und ein Übertakten habe ich irgendwann vor, ja....wenn ich meine, so jetzt muss der Rechner nochmal gekitzelt werden !!
denn irgendwann wird der Tag kommen...

und wenn ich diese Paste, knapp 2 €, nun schon mal dann hier habe, ist es doch super, und ich kann diese nehmen !


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> ich habe die Paste mitbestellt !


 
Damit hast du keinerlei Fehler gemacht.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die Paste mitbestellt !
> 
> und ein Übertakten habe ich irgendwann vor, ja....wenn ich meine, so jetzt muss der Rechner nochmal gekitzelt werden !!
> denn irgendwann wird der Tag kommen...
> ...



Bingo! Außerdem wahrscheinlich besser zu verarveiten.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Eine Tube WLP im Haushalt schadet nie


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich habs schon 1x erfahren dürfen (und dann musste ich 30min warten)


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habs schon 1x erfahren dürfen (und dann musste ich 30min warten)...



Und dann hast du irgendeinen Schrott bekommen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

aber von wichtiger ist mir das Thema:

Festplatten und BIOS.

einige sagen, stelle im Bios wegen SDD um, und installiere dann Windows da drauf.
die hdd soll man noch gar nicht anschließen, erst wenn windows läuft usw.
dann erst die normale HDD einbauen und nutzen

Was sagt ihr dazu ?

und bitte nochmal:
Was muss ich im BIOS alles umstellen, welche Settings sind echt wichtig, damit der Rechner auch alles aus sich herausholt, beispiel 32 bit, 64 bit..
(hätte mir damals nicht jemand gesagt, du hast windows 7 64 bit, cool, hast es in bios aus so eingestellt, damit er mit 64bit und somit flüssig läuft ? ich : äh, wusste ich nicht, hatte es dann umgestellt, nachdem er sagte, wo das ist, und schwups, rechner lief flott..

soetwas möchte ich nicht noch einmal erleben, etwas zu besitzen und dann ist es falsch eingestellt..
deshalb die große Bitte !
was muss ich einstellen, an wichtigen Dingen ???
(ich bin kein PC_Fachmann, deshalb die große Bitte !)

auch das Thema, wie genau müssen wo die teile in das Gehäuse, ich denke , jemand der das Gehäuse hat, kann mir sagen, wie am effektivsten ich den Einbau erledigen soll....

auch alle die das Board wie ich haben, können wir Tipps geben, was muss ich unbedingt beachten, oder im BIOS eingeben, oder was auch immer.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Besser als ga keine


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Im Bios von IDE auf AHCI umstellen. 

HDD weglassen.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Du solltest nur im BIOS den Storage Modus von [IDE] auf [AHCI] umstellen. Und natürlich das DVD Laufwerk an die erste Stelle der Bootreihenfolge setzen. Sonst musst du nix einstellen.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Ja, wenn Windows einmal drauf ist, wirds komplieziert


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du solltest nur im BIOS den Storage Modus von [IDE] auf [AHCI] umstellen. Und natürlich das DVD Laufwerk an die erste Stelle der Bootreihenfolge setzen. Sonst musst du nix einstellen.


 
also doch beide einbauen, HDD Fach 1, SDD Fach 2, IDE zu AHCI im Bios einstellen
und dann Windows Inst. angeben, Fach 2 SDD ????


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

HDD weglassen!


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Ist völlig egal, ob Du die HDD vor oder nach der Windows Installation einbaust.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> HDD weglassen!


 
also:
Fach 1: SDD
zuvor im Bios die Umstellung auf AHCI

dann Windows Inst.

dann, wenn alles läuft, HDD einbauen, im Bios auf Fach 2 setzen, fertig

??

kann nicht einer mal das klar schreiben...
(windows soll auf SDD, weil hier im Forum es hieß, setz Windows auf die SDD, und du wirst staunen, wie schnell und flüssig alles läuft - Fehlaussage ?)


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Habe ich doch. Menno


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Genauso obwohl das quatsch ist. Du kannst die HDD auch gleich mit anschließen. Du musst dann nur im Installationsmenü auswählen wo Windows hin installiert werden soll.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Habe ich doch. Menno


 
Warum HDD unbedingt weglassen? Darf sie noch nicht mit den anderen Komponenten harmonieren?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Habe ich doch. Menno


 
ja, du schreibst HDD weglassen..

das hilft mir nicht...

es geht um den ganzen ABlauf, und nicht nur um den ersten Schritt...

menno !


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Warum HDD unbedingt weglassen? Darf sie noch nicht mit den anderen Komponenten harmonieren?


 
Die HDD weglassen ist Unsinn. Für einen Laien ist es aber so einfacher weil dann nur eine Festplatte da ist. Er kann sich beim Installieren nicht vertun.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die HDD weglassen ist Unsinn. Für einen Laien ist es aber so einfacher weil dann nur eine Festplatte da ist. Er kann sich beim Installieren nicht vertun.


 
Ich werde sie dennoch sofort verbauen. Dann muss ich nicht wieder alles schick machen.


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Doch, klar. 
Habe mal iwo gelesen, man solle die weglassen:

Ungefähres Zitat von Softy:

Die HDD weglassen, damit Windows nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommt.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Die HDD weglassen, damit Windows nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommt.


 
Nö, genaues Zitat, musst du markieren


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

die Wörter, damit Windows nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommt, meine ich...

was ist nun also das definitive korrekte Verhalten ?



Beide einbauen
Fach 1: SDD
Fach 2: HDD
Bios auf AHCI stellen.
Bootreihenfolge, SDD auf erste Stelle setzen
bei windows Inst. darauf achten, dass er die SDD anwählt...

korrekt ?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Doch, klar.
> Habe mal iwo gelesen, man solle die weglassen:
> 
> Ungefähres Zitat von Softy:
> ...



Das Zitat solltest du dir einrahmen lassen. Damit kann er bei Computer Bild auftreten. Die lieben das.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (30. Mai 2012)

was ist nun also das definitive korrekte Verhalten ?



Beide einbauen
Fach 1: SDD
Fach 2: HDD
Bios auf AHCI stellen.
Bootreihenfolge, SDD auf erste Stelle setzen
bei windows Inst. darauf achten, dass er die SDD anwählt...

korrekt ?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Alles einbauen was du im Rechner haben willst.
Im Bios die Reihenfolge der Festplatten festlegen. Ganz oben die SSD. Darunter die anderen HDDs.
Dann von der DVd booten und Windows auf der SSD installieren.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

War zu langsam


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute !

Meine Artikel kommen heute und morgen und der Rest Sa. an !

juhu !!

kann dann Samstag mit dem Zusammenbauen usw. beginnen.

Man bedenke, meine Bestellung war, gestern erst gegen Mittag !!

Welcher Artikel kommt als erster an ? 
hehe....(mein erst gedachter Problem Artikel- wegen nicht lieferbar)
die Grafikkarte, die fast niemand im Lager hat...(aber CSV-Versand!)

Meine Frage nun, 
der einzige Artikel , 
der erst nächste Woche irgendwann kommt, 
ist die extra bestellte Paste.
 (Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2)

Frage: 
Kann ich ohne Bedenken, alles zusammenbauen, und die Paste beim gelieferten CPU Kühler Macho nehmen, 
und später mal , 
den CPU Kühler abnehmen, 
und dann die neue Paste rauf hauen usw.
oder ist das schädlich, und man tut nur einmal am Anfang des Zusammenbaues diese Paste drauf, 
und dann NICHT nach geraumer Zeit, eine neue ?

Wenn man das absolut nicht machen sollte, mit dem nachträglichem , dann  hätte ich zumindest diese super paste als Reserve..aber wofür dann,  neuer PC wird ja 2-3 Jahre nicht nach kommen..


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Paste kannst dann wechseln


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

Du kannst die Wärmeleitpaste so oft und viel du willst wechseln. Da gibt es keine Probleme. 
Es sei denn, du tröpfelst etwas daneben.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alles einbauen was du im Rechner haben willst.
> Im Bios die Reihenfolge der Festplatten festlegen. Ganz oben die SSD. Darunter die anderen HDDs.
> Dann von der DVd booten und Windows auf der SSD installieren.


 
und nicht zu vergessen ??? Bios auf AHCI stellen. ???
und nicht zu vergessen ??? auf 64 Bit zu stellen ???


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Geht, könnte nur etwas unständlicher werden, da Macho-Paste evtl in Plastik-Tütchen.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen ??? Bios auf AHCI stellen. ???


 
Von IDE auf AHCI, korrekt


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

AHCI kannst du machen ist aber kein Muss.
Auf 64bit kannst du nichts stellen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

DANKE, das beruhigt, dass ich die später gelieferte auch prima nutzen kann !!


und ja, ich passe auf, nicht zu kleckern....


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Aufpassen;D


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> AHCI kannst du machen ist aber kein Muss.
> Auf 64bit kannst du nichts stellen.


 
bei meinem aktuellen rechner, weiß ich, dass ich damals im Bios (64bit)dann umstellen sollte und es dort auch so stand...

ein freund sagte gerade, dein neues System hat doch keine IDE Schnittstelle, man könne also gar nicht von ide zu ahci stellen...

na super, das verunsichert mich ja nun völlig ???!!


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Doch, kannst und musst du.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> ein freund sagte gerade, dein neues System hat doch keine IDE Schnittstelle, man könne also gar nicht von ide zu ahci stellen...


Das sind die Zugriffsmodi auf die Faestplatten, ob IDE oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Das sind die Zugriffsmodi auf die Faestplatten, ob IDE oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle


 
also kann ich ruhig bleiben, im bios auf ahci stellen, und gut

habe gerade gegoogelt, dort steht beim eingeben: ide zu ahci, im ersten Post:
nach der umstellung im bios, muss windows erst noch einen weiteren Treiber haben, erst dann wird alles perfekt laufen, wenn der treiber fehlt, werden die festplatten nicht bzw. nur langsam funktionstüchtig sein..

?


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, dann passt alles.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, das ist wenn Windoof schon installiert ist, aber bei mir ging es auch ohne


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

also ich würde, die Umstellung auf AHCI vornehmen, bevor, ich Windows installiere auf der SDD !!!

korrekt so ?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> bei meinem aktuellen rechner, weiß ich, dass ich damals im Bios (64bit)dann umstellen sollte und es dort auch so stand...



Wie alt ist der? 10 Jahre?



CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> ein freund sagte gerade, dein neues System hat doch keine IDE Schnittstelle, man könne also gar nicht von ide zu ahci stellen...



Das hat nichts mit der Schnittstelle zu tun sondern alleine etwas mit der Funktionsweise des Sata Controllers.
Stellst du ihn auf IDE wird das angeschlossene Gerät exakt so behandelt als wenn es über einen IDE Controller angeschlossen wird. Einige Geräte -- insbesonders Laufwerke -- haben Probleme wenn sie mit AHCI betrieben werden.
Dann kannst du den Sata Controller im AHCI Modus laufen. Das hat den Vorteil dass du dann Geräte beim laufenden Betrieb ab und anschließen kannst. Du kannst also die Festplatte einfach abziehen und musst dazu nicht erst den Rechner herunterfahren.
Dazu gibt es noch eine Technik die die Zugriffszeit der Festplatten senken soll -- das ist aber nur heiße Luft.

Du kannst also die Sata Controller auf AHCI umstellen. Wenn du keine Probleme hast kannst du es so lassen. Hast du Probleme beim Erkennen von Laufwerken oder Festplatten stellst du den Controller auf IDE um. Damit laufen sie dann garantiert.
Einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied gibt es nicht. Trim für SSD läuft sowohl im IDE als auch im AHCI Modus.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

Für weitere Anliegen / Fragen / Sorgen melde ich mich, nachdem ich alle Teile erhalten habe.

nur eines vorweg:

Gibt es ein Bild, das ersichtlich darstellt, wo ich in dem Gehäuse, welche Komponenten integrieren sollte ?
möchte ja nichts un-effektiv einbauen !

Mein Gehäuse, für alle die es nicht mehr wissen, ist dieses:

Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-TI) | Geizhals.at EU

Danke.


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dass die Quali bescheiden ist, weiß ich.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke, Quali leider nicht gut.

- Netzteil unten
was ist das über dem Netzteil ? - die Gehäuselüfter (weiß) ???
- rechts die Festplatten
- sowie das Laufwerk
oben beim Gitter, Mainboard mit dem CPU Kühler drauf.
neben dem Kühler, die RAM Steine


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Das weiße sind Graka-Blenden. 

Ans Gitter kommt ein Lüfter, der ist gerade wg Modding-Zwecken nicht dran.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (31. Mai 2012)

Ein Lüfter, der standardmäßig beim Gehäuse bei ist, oder extra bestellter Lüfter ?

das weiße links über dem Netzteil: Grafikkarten-Blenden ???
was ist das und wofür gut ?

meine Grafikkarte, für die, die es nicht mehr wissen:
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Falls du, wie ich, keine Graka hast, sind die da um den Platz abzudecken. Heißen eigtl Slot-Blenden. 

Meiner ist ein extra-Lufter, du hast dort den Standart-Lüfter.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*Vorgehensweise beim Einbau:*

*1. Vorbereitung*

Ist alles angekommen? Fehlt nichts? Die Komponenten auf Zustand prüfen. Mögliche Mängel lassen sich im Vorfeld schon ermitteln.
Alles auspacken und separat hinlegen. Also alle Teile vom Mainboard und Gehäuse.
Werkzeug parat legen. Also langer Schraubendreher und eine Küchenrolle oder Staubtuch.
Sämtliche Kunstfaserkleidung ausziehen. Baumwolle ist sinnvoller. Seide nicht verkehrt. Socken wenn möglich ausziehen. Nackte Haut kann sich praktisch nicht elektrisch aufladen.

*2. Anfang*

Abstandshalter ins Case schrauben. Auf dem Tray ist zu erkennen welche Bohrungen für welches Format wichtig sind. Zentrierabstandshalter in die Mitte einsetzen.
I/O Slotblende einsetzen. Meist ist etwas Druck erforderlich bis die Blende auch einrastet. Gegebenfalls mehrfach überprüfen ob sie richtig sitzt.
Netzteil einbauen. Bei KM Netzteilen Kabel noch nicht anschließen.
Gehäuselüfter einbauen bzw. austauschen.

*3. Mainboard*

Mainboard auf den Tisch legen. Richtig davor setzen sodass das Arbeiten einfach ist und man sich nicht verrenken muss.
Wichtig ist die Unterlage. Das Mainboard nicht einfach so auf das Holz legen. Den Mainboardkarton als Unterlage benutzen.
Mainboard noch mal auf Mängel oder Fehler überprüfen.
CPU Kühler vorbereiten falls er geschraubt wird gemäß Handbuch des Kühlers.
Nun RAM Bausteine gemäß Mainboard Handbuch einbauen und darauf achten dass sie einrasten.
Den Hebel des Sockels öffnen und die Schutzkappe abnehmen.
Die CPU seitlich anfassen und auf die Kerben achten gemäß Handbuch. Die CPU muss leicht in den Sockel hineingleiten. Nicht hineindrücken.
Den Bügel nun wieder nach unten drücken und darauf achten dass er einrastet. Dabei knirscht die CPU leicht. Das macht aber nichts da nun die CPU in die Pins des Sockels gedrückt wird.
WLP auf den IHS -- den Deckel der CPU -- auftragen. Nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig. Einfach was drauf machen und leicht verteilen sodass keine dicke Schicht drauf ist aber so viel dass man was sehen kann.
Den Kühler nun aufsetzen. Bei verschraubten Kühlern gemäß des Handbuchs vorgehen.
Darauf achten dass man nicht mehr auf die CPU fasst und auch nicht auf die RAM Bausteine drücken. Mit einer Küchenrolle oder dem Staubtuch das Mainboard gegebenenfalls abdecken und dann gut festhalten falls es schwer wird den Kühler zu befestigen.
Ist der Kühler fest nochmal alles genau auf Sitz und Festigkeit kontrollieren. Nochmals das Mainboard auf Mängel kontrollieren.

*4. Einbau des Mainboards*

Das Mainboard kann nun seitlich oder auch am Kühler angefasst und ins Case gesetzt werden. Dabei achten dass die Anschlüsse des Boards genau in die I/O Blende passen -- Die Mainboard Blende wurde ja zuvor ins Case eingesetzt. Dabei ist es sinnvoll sich an den Zentrierabstandshalter zu orientieren der ebenfalls zuvor eingesetzt wurde.
Ebenfalls ist es wichtig dass kein Blech der Blende die Kontaktflächen der Anschlüsse berührt.
Mainboard nun auf Sitz prüfen und dabei achten dass keine Kabel darunter gelangt sind -- z.B. vom Gehäuse.
Mainboard mit den Schrauben befestigen. Einfach nur mit der Hand anziehen. Nicht versuchen extrem fest zuziehen. Das ist unnötig -- das gleiche gilt auch für die Montage des verschraubten Kühlers. Nach "fest" kommt "ab".

*5. Anschlüsse*

Jetzt können die Kabel ans Netzteil angeschlossen werden -- bei KM Netzteilen.
24 Pin und 8 Pin ans Mainboard anschließen. Je nach dem die Kabelstränge für Sata und Molex bereit stellen.
Gehäusestecker ans Mainboard gemäß Handbuch anschließen.
Gehäuselüfter auf das Mainboard stecken oder an einen Molex Stecker anschließen.

*6. Peripherie*

Festplatten und Laufwerke einbauen.
Bei Gehäusen wo die Festplatten längs zum Gehäuse verbaut werden könnte es sinnvoll sein die Festplatten vor dem Einbau des Mainboards einzusetzen. Das muss im Einzelfall zuvor überprüft werden.
Festplatten und Laufwerke anschließen. Sowohl Datenkabel als auch Stromkabel.
Danach Erweiterungskarte einbauen wie z.B. Grafikkarte oder Soundkarte.
Grafikkarte mit Strom versorgen. Dazu die PCIe Stromstecker des Netzteils nutzen.

*7. Abschluss*

Die Komponenten auf korrekten Sitz überprüfen. Alle Kabelverbindungen überprüfen.
Danach den Rechner aufstellen und ans Stromnetz anschließen. Monitor, Maus und Tastatur anschließen.
Den Startknopf betätigen. Der Rechner sollte nun starten. Der Monitor sollte sich einschalten.
Direkt ins Bios gehen und die Einstellungen ermitteln die gewünscht sind. Dabei die Hardware überprüfen ob alles gefunden und richtig erkannt wurde.
Jetzt kann Windows installiert werden.

Falls der Rechner nicht starten sollte oder der Bildschirm dunkel bleibt -- bei Computer Bild im Forum nachfragen und viel Glück dafür.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Mach doch damit einen eigenen Thread auf und lass ihn dir anpinnen

Gute Arbeit


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

So Leute...

es kann los gehen..

bis auf: (erhalte ich morgen !)
- RAM
- Netzteil
- CPU
-WLAN Teil

habe ich alles erhalten und vor mir ausgepackt liegen.

ich sehe schon rot, wie soll ich das hin bekommen, wenn ich alleine sehe, der "Macho CPU-Kühler" -  sind viele Teile....

oh je..


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2012)

Der Macho ist recht leicht zu installieren, man sollte nur einen 17cm Schraubenzieher haben (geht auch mit dem kleinen mitgelieferten Schraubenschlüssel) und die Anleitung befolgen (Sockel 775 Plastikteil nicht verwenden)


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der Macho ist recht leicht zu installieren, man sollte nur einen 17cm Schraubenzieher haben (geht auch mit dem kleinen mitgelieferten Schraubenschlüssel) und die Anleitung befolgen (Sockel 775 Plastikteil nicht verwenden)


 
den Macho CPU Kühler vorbereiten, (zusammenbauen), das kann ich ja jetzt schon mal machen, gelle ?

gucke mir also die Anleitung (Bilder) mal an !

(Sockel 775 Plastikteil nicht verwenden)    WAS HEIßt DAS ???


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

schon beim CPU Kühler scheitere ich..

Anleitung ist nur in Englisch oder Chinesisch !

und die Bilder kann ich nicht so gut deuten, was genau step für step ist..

*Thermalright HR-02 Macho*


----------



## ich111 (1. Juni 2012)

Du solltest den Kühler eh erst intstalliern (auch die Halterung) wenn die CPU im Sockel ist, da du die CPU sonst nicht festzurren (Hebel) kannst.
In der Englischen Anleitung steht was von nur 775 oder 775

Hab dir hier mal das Teil markiert das bei deinem Sockel nicht verwendet wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst du mir jederzeit eine PN schreiben


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Du solltest den Kühler eh erst intstalliern (auch die Halterung) wenn die CPU im Sockel ist, da du die CPU sonst nicht festzurren (Hebel) kannst.
> In der Englischen Anleitung steht was von nur 775 oder 775
> 
> Hab dir hier mal das Teil markiert das bei deinem Sockel nicht verwendet wird
> ...


 
habe dir geschrieben !


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

Kommt jemand aus dem Raum Kiel ```???

und kann mir morgen helfen, beim Zusammenbau des Rechners ?


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2012)

Du kannst hier mal schauen: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]

Ach ja und Threshold kommt aus der Ecke


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst hier mal schauen: Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]
> 
> Ach ja und Threshold kommt aus der Ecke


 
"Threshold" kommt aus dem Raum Kiel ?

das wäre toll, wenn er, oder jemand anders aus der Region, Lust und Zeit hätte, morgen mir daheim den PC zusammen zu bauen /zu helfen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

Cubayashi oder Threshold....


Bitte melde dich mal, ob du Lust und Zeit hast vorbei zu kommen 

Ich wohne (24105 Kiel)


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2012)

Ich komme nicht aus dem Raum Kiel. Das ist weit weg. 
Außerdem habe ich morgen keine Zeit. Fußball mit meinem Jungen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

Tja, wie gesagt, ich schaffe hier nix, und bin frustriert.

habe das Gehäuse nun mal geöffnet (links aus der Frontsicht betrachtet)

im gehäuse lag sogar noch ein kleines Päkchen, mit Kabeln etc.

nun weiß ich aber einfach nicht weiter..

ich denke auch, wenn hier niemand mir hilft, kan ich es abhaken...

mein bruder kann mit Glück in einer Woche mal rumkommen..na super..
ätzend...

PS:
habe nun nachdem Gehäuse öffnen, nachdem rausnehmen der kleiner Box (Kabel etc.), 
einer der beiden Frontblenden, man konnte dir einfach rausklicken, entfernt.
ich gehe davon aus, da oben kommt dann später die  HDD Festplatte dran.
und die andere Blende entfernt, für das Laufwerk !!
WO die SDD rein kommt, noch kein Plan,. ich glaube eh, das ist eine falsch gelieferte, und die gilt bei Notebooks...denn in der Anleitung war nur ein Bild von einem Notebook ?

naja und nun ?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (1. Juni 2012)

Immer positiv denken...


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2012)

Schau Dir dieses How-to an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Dann sollte das schon klappen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (2. Juni 2012)

so, aus eurer Liste, der 
*Cubayashi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt morgen vorbei und hilft mir, er kommt praktischweise auch aus Kiel.*



Juhu !!!!!

PS: Es gibt sogar Bewertungen / Kommentare über ihn, und die sagen klar aus:
Guter, zuverlässiger, Fachmann !!


----------



## CubeMasterZero (2. Juni 2012)

aber, komisch finde ich, wenn ich in die Anleitung der gelieferten SDD gucke:
ist nur ein Abbild eines Notebooks und nix mit PC
Ist mein Artikel gar nicht für einen Desktop PC ?
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2012)

Na, das klingt doch super 

Dann schau ihm gut über die Schulter, dann bekommst Du den nächsten Zusammenbau sicher alleine hin 



CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> Ist mein Artikel gar nicht für einen Desktop PC ?



Doch, die passt schon. Schau mal in den Festplattenkäfig, da sollten je nach Gehäuse passende Schraubenlöcher zum befestigen der SSD sein. Welches Gehäuse hast du nochmal?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (2. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Na, das klingt doch super
> 
> Dann schau ihm gut über die Schulter, dann bekommst Du den nächsten Zusammenbau sicher alleine hin


 
ich freue mich schon, und finde es super, dass er mir hilft !

Ein Glück, ist in eurer Liste, jemand aus Kiel dabei !


----------



## CubeMasterZero (2. Juni 2012)

@ Softy:

und was ist hiermit ?

aber, komisch finde ich, wenn ich in die Anleitung der gelieferten SDD gucke:
ist nur ein Abbild eines Notebooks und nix mit PC
Ist mein Artikel gar nicht für einen Desktop PC ?
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2012)

Ja, die Liste ist prima 

Zur SSD habe ich oben schon was geschrieben.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (2. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Na, das klingt doch super
> 
> Dann schau ihm gut über die Schulter, dann bekommst Du den nächsten Zusammenbau sicher alleine hin
> 
> ...


 
Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 titan, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-TI) | Geizhals.at EU

mein Gehäuse


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2012)

Da nimmst Du einen von den Fesplattenschienen raus, legst die SSD drauf, und schraubst sie fest.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (2. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Da nimmst Du einen von den Festplattenschienen raus, legst die SSD drauf, und schraubst sie fest.


 
ah ok..

ich denke mal, das wird der *Cubayashi *aber sehen und wissen.

danke, dennoch für den Hinweis...


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2012)

Ja, davon gehe ich aus, dass er das weiß  Sonst würde ich ihn lieber wieder heimschicken  

Du kannst ja schon mal soviel wie möglich vorbereiten, also die SSD schonmal befestigen und so.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (2. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, davon gehe ich aus, dass er das weiß  Sonst würde ich ihn lieber wieder heimschicken
> 
> Du kannst ja schon mal soviel wie möglich vorbereiten, also die SSD schonmal befestigen und so.


 
oh nee, ich warte lieber bis morgen bis er da ist.

bevor ich jetzt im Vorwege noch was kaputt mache, so aufgeregt, wie ich bin !


----------



## CubeMasterZero (2. Juni 2012)

so, restlichen Sachen kamen soeben per DHL an..

nun habe ich alles hier liegen...

nun kann der Spaß beginnen (naja, sobald *Cubayashi *hier ist.)


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß!

Ich hoffe, der hat plan


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

Und eine Kamera


----------



## Cubayashi (3. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Und eine Kamera



Dat musste mir jetzt aber mal erklären, wofür die Kamera benötigt wird! 

Ajo, Cube - die Schrauberliste ist aus dem HardwareLuxx-Forum!


----------



## coroc (3. Juni 2012)

Zm Fotos machen und Ergebnisse zeigen


----------



## CubeMasterZero (3. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend Leute !

neuer Rechner läuft...

2 Fragen.

unter *"Geräte-Manager*" steht mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen:

_- PCI-Kommunikationscontroller (einfach)
- Audiocontroller für Multimedia_

das erste habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ist das etwas im dem Bereich Modem ? kann man das einfach ignorieren?

beim zweiten, habe ich eigentlich den korrekten Treiber für meine extra eingebaute Soundkarte, "Creative Soundblaster X-fi Extreme Music"
aber scheint nicht zu gehen.

*Ich bitte um Hilfe !!!*

Danke !


----

Problem 1: _- PCI-Kommunikationscontroller (einfach)
GELÖST

Problem 2:- __Audiocontroller für Multimedia_
_GELÖST_


----------



## CubeMasterZero (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich danke nochmal allen die mir in den letzten Wochen tatkräftig geholfen haben.

Besonderer Dank natürlich nochmal an *Cubayashi


Der "neue" PC ist nicht schlecht.

*


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

Super dass dein neuer Rechner läuft. 
Denkst du dass du das nächste Mal selbst bauen kannst?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (4. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Super dass dein neuer Rechner läuft.
> Denkst du dass du das nächste Mal selbst bauen kannst?


 

 ohne Worte....


----------



## coroc (4. Juni 2012)

Das Werte ich als JA

Fotos?


----------



## Cubayashi (5. Juni 2012)

Ne, Fotos gibts keine - habe ich selber aber auch nicht mehr dran gedacht. Muß an diesere Stelle auch mal ein Lob an die Helferlein in diesem Thread aussprechen: die Komponenten waren, jede für sich genommen, super und insgesamt passten sie auch sehr gut zusammen. Und das meine ich jetzt nicht physisch (daß sie einfach nur passen ist klar! ), sondern vom Gesamtkonzept her. Und ich hatte die Gelegenheit mir die aktuelle BeQuiet! Straight Power Serie mal näher anzuschauen, genauso wie die GTX 670 von Asus - für mich beides potenzielle Kandidaten, um in meinem Einkaufswagen zu landen!

Bin zwar kein großer Asrock-Fan, weiss aber, daß sich diese Firma in den letzten Jahren arg gesteigert hat und mittlerweile gute Produkte abliefert. Hatte früher schon immer mal das ein oder andere Board von denen und aktuell werkelt auch eins in meinem HTPC, da gibts also nichts zu knurren.

Wir hatten bei der Inbetriebnahme lediglich das Problem, daß der Rechner beim ersten, zweiten und dritten Start kein Bild anzeigen wollte (beim vierten Mal hat es dann gefunzt, warum auch immer ) und sich das BIOS/UEFI nicht selber flashen wollte. Hatte einen USB-Stick vorbereitet, auf FAT32 formatiert und das neue BIOS (und alle benötigten aktuellen Treiber für Mainboard und GraKa) aufgespielt. Das BIOS wollte den Stick aber nicht annehmen - naja, später über Windows funzte es dann. 

Ansonsten lief der Aufbau relativ problemlos, zeitaufwändig ist eine solche Geschichte halt immer - aber es soll ja auch ordentlich werden. Insgesamt waren wir vier Stunden beschäftigt, zwei Stunden Aufbau und zwei Stunden Software-Installation. Zum Schluss waren noch zwei Komponenten im Geräte-Manager übrig, die Cube oben genannt hat:

_- PCI-Kommunikationscontroller (einfach)
- Audiocontroller für Multimedia_

Bin davon ausgegangen, daß es sich hier um die Soundkarte Creative X-Fi gehandelt hat (für die leider keine Installations-CD vorhanden war - und Treiber von der Creative-HP zu ziehen dauert ewig, da man dort nur mit ca 100kb ziehen kann) - war sie es Cube?
Naja, und auf die Windows-Update-Orgie habe ich dann auch verzichtet und es Cube überlassen! 

Also, schöner Rechner und gute Zusammenarbeit mit Cube! Ich denke er wird noch viel Freude mit dieser schönen Auswahl an Komponenten haben!


----------



## skyscraper (5. Juni 2012)

Update-Orgie trifft es perfekt!

Ständig! In 1,5 Wochen schon 5 mal!


----------



## coroc (5. Juni 2012)

Ja, bei mir war es ähnlich, 1/4 Jahr nict am Netz und schon zieht er 2.5h Updates, die Spinnen, die Windowsmacher


----------



## Cubayashi (5. Juni 2012)

Naja, wenn man eine aktuelle Windows-CD hat (mit SP1 integriert) geht es ja noch - aber das war halt nicht der Fall. Und dann ist es halt eine ewige Statusbalken-Beobachtung mit regelmäßigen Neustarts!

Btw habe ich mal meine Signatur akuallisiert, ich war ja doch schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr hier


----------



## coroc (5. Juni 2012)

Mein Windoof kam vom Stick...Aua, das war ein Vergnügen, Linux ist in dieser Hinsicht besser


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2012)

Du hast einen User glücklich gemacht und das ist doch immer noch das wichtigste.
Und das mit der Software kann er dann auch alleine machen. Das ist meist nur warten bis was fertig ist.


----------

